# Hobbytown USA, Indy Parking Lot Racing '09



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We'll be moving the new store in May, just past Toys R Us, Golf Galaxy, west of the Castleton Square Mall. Looks like starting Sunday, May 31st we'll start road course parking lot racing. Racing starts at noon, 2 heats and the Mains, Sundays.

- 1/18th scale/Novice
- Mini Coopers 
- Vintage Trans AM
- 17.5 Rubber Touring
- Nitro Touring Car

Pick a class and get 'em ready.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

First to say "I'm in":woohoo:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Guess I better start looking at rubber tires...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Bob, PM for you.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*ht racing*

When not racing in Ohio I will come play :wave:


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Slash possibility?


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> We'll be moving the new store in May, just past Toys R Us, Golf Galaxy, west of the Castleton Square Mall. Looks like starting Sunday, May 31st we'll start road course parking lot racing. Racing starts at noon, 2 heats and the Mains, Sundays.
> 
> - 1/18th scale/Novice
> - Mini Coopers
> ...


Do you have a street address for those of us traveling from IL?

Thanks!
Socko


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

How's the move going Bob???


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Last day at this store is this Sunday. Big moving sale goin' on, come get ya some parts cheap. $10 off a purchase of $30, $25 off $100. Lookin to the 1st race first Sunday in June.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds good Bob....Did you order any of those Hyper-Drive plates?


----------



## koolaid_85 (May 12, 2007)

*moving ?*

Bob where you moving to ?:wave:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

I vote that we run 13.5 preferbly or 10.5 Rubber Tire instead of 17.5. The track should be able to accomodate the extra speed and it will be a whole lot more fun! Thoughts?!?


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would be all for 13.5! Be nice if ran that on the carpet too


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

OK. Pro-stock it is. 13.5 rubber.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

They are moving down into the west side of the Castleton mall. If I understood what I was told. Not far from where they are now.


----------



## tcphats (Mar 15, 2009)

could someone tell where i can find what is required to race in the diffrent classes?


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

tcphats said:


> could someone tell where i can find what is required to race in the diffrent classes?[/QUOT
> 
> Honestly it varies, some rules are on www.roar.com, but we typically only use the rules as a guideline:
> 
> ...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

You guys would do that to me. I just swapped my 13.5 for a 17.5! Doh!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Hobbytown is moving this week and hopefully will reopen this weekend. Their new location will be next to the Dave & Busters that is going in near Castleton Square Mall. Here is a link to the new Dave & Busters location in Indianapolis with a map.

http://www.daveandbusters.com/Locat...eststateProvince=IN&destpostalCode=46250-3577


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There are 2 Hobbytown locations in the greater Indianapolis area. The Hobbytown North location is moving this week. The Hobbytown South location which is a little north of Greenwood Park Mall on US 31 will be open this week.

The new North location will have easier highway access, which should make getting to the store for parking lots races this summer that much easier. Access to/from Castleton Square Mall will also be easier from the new location.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been working 8 to 8 every day so far in the move. Greg has been right there with me. The new place is beautiful, location, larger, location, brigIhter, location, new, location, and new. Did I say, it's new and bigger. I'm tired, but not too tired to be excited about all the hard work, dedication and desire to have really sweet hobby shop in Indianapolis, home of the Indianapolis Winners row, also know as the "Racing Capitol of the World." Especially with the addition of "parking lot racing" on a better surface than we've had.


The line between hobby and mental illness is very fine.

BC


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

The new store local truly is sweet! The new parking lot is going to be awesome also, if it works out like we want it too, a great summer venue. I'm sure Bob & associates  will try their best to provide a first rate show. It's up to us racers to do our best to spread the word and stir up lots of interest, if we want it to survive...

Go get your 13.5 back man!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

C'mon man!!!!!!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I've been working 8 to 8 every day so far in the move. Greg has been right there with me. The new place is beautiful, location, larger, location, brigIhter, location, new, location, and new. Did I say, it's new and bigger. I'm tired, but not too tired to be excited about all the hard work, dedication and desire to have really sweet hobby shop in Indianapolis, home of the Indianapolis Winners row, also know as the "Racing Capitol of the World." Especially with the addition of "parking lot racing" on a better surface than we've had.
> 
> 
> The line between hobby and mental illness is very fine.
> ...


 Wow! This is really great for you guys. Good luck from the Summit Raceway guys on your move to your new location and your outdoor racing this summer. :wave:


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> The line between *hobby* and *mental illness *is very fine.
> 
> BC


I did not know there was a line. Thought it was all the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's the parking lot of the new store where we will be racing...


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...623,-86.071642&spn=0.001496,0.003476&t=h&z=19


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Correction, where we are thinking we are going to set up the track...we are going to find the best area, there might be better than this, but this is the best thus far.


----------



## Scooter15 (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, here is the noob question of the day. What is the best way (*cheapest*) to charge batteries when running outdoors. I've always ran indoors. Can I just bring a REALLY, REALLY long extension cord? :jest:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're not allowed to charge batteries, you just have to bring enough to swap out all day!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

2 options for charging batteries while parking lot racing

1) Portable generator.
These can be expensive, but some of the smaller versions are reasonably portable. Just make sure if you use one that it has enough power to run a chager. 

2) Deep Cycle battery


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

2 heats and the Mains. Bring batteries fully charged and ready, or deep cycle car/boat battery, or "quiet" generator,


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

GHBECK said:


> The new store local truly is sweet! The new parking lot is going to be awesome also, if it works out like we want it too, a great summer venue. I'm sure Bob & associates  will try their best to provide a first rate show. It's up to us racers to do our best to spread the word and stir up lots of interest, if we want it to survive...
> 
> Go get your 13.5 back man!





rockin_bob13 said:


> C'mon man!!!!!!!


Yeah man, I've got some 19T motors laying around in the garage, so I'll be good for the summer!


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Scooter15 said:


> OK, here is the noob question of the day. What is the best way (*cheapest*) to charge batteries when running outdoors. I've always ran indoors. Can I just bring a REALLY, REALLY long extension cord? :jest:


I find that a 12V lawn tractor battery (http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/16658_lg.jpg, They also have them at Walmart for $25) is just about the right size & capacity, provided you have a charger that will connect to a DC source. We sell a 12v trickle charger in the air department at Hobbytown to keep them in shape between weekends. You can use a generator, but it's a pain in the Azz...


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*what tire*

I want to run 13.5 rubber, so what rubber do I buy thanks guys:wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

PDK RACING said:


> I want to run 13.5 rubber, so what rubber do I buy thanks guys:wave:


 Jaco blue is always a good pick.....Med hard....Plus you can pick them up at Hobbytown north I believe Bob keeps a couple sets in stock...


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

What about 1/10 scale novice? Maybe with 1/18? See ya out there w/ the cooper. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday's First Race '09 HT INDY*

SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY HOBBYTOWN, CASTLETON presents its first Sunday race of the 2009 season.

-1/10 Novice 4 minute races 
(any eletric car "out of box, 2 cell lipo, 6 cell nimh limit")

-1/10 Mini Coopers ( TCS rules) 5 minute races

-1/18 Scale (open) 5 minute races ( suggested 2 cell limit)

-1/10 Touring Stock Rubber 6 minute races ( ROAR Rules )

-1/10 Pro Stock Rubber 6 minute races (ROAR rules )

-1/10 Slash Stock 5 minute races ( 5200 mah, 28 c limit}

1/10 Vintage Trans AM 5 minute qualifiers, 8 minute mains, Natioal VTA rules

1/10 Nitro Sedan 6 minute qualifiers, 10 minute mains

Looking foward to the first parking lot race at the new store. Come early, there will be some adjustments from what you may be used to.

I intend to have the track up by 10:00 AM, sign-ups @ 11:00AM, meeting @ 11:30, and racing @ 12 noon, 2 heats and the Mains. Hobby-Bucks Prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishers in the A's.
$10 bucks for 1st entry, $5 for your next 2 classes. 3 class limit.or $10 for yor 1st and $5 for the family, 3 person limit, $5 for the fourth offspring.


Top 4 to 5 to 6 finishers must turn marshall dependant to the the size of the layout. 

Must wear shoes. Sandals and turn marshalling not allowed! And all drivers must marshall if requested.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Roll call: Im in for VTA and probably Pro Stock. BC


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll be there for VTA and 1/18. If 17.5 foam guys show up, can we run that? If THE GREEN TEAM (Mark and Brock) shows that would be three. We need one more.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Attention Racers


If you are planning on giving the 13.5 rubber tire class a shot sunday at HTown please let me know as I have several slightly used sets I will loan out if needed....Thankyou and now back to your regular scheduled conversations


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Some folks asked about 17.5 rubber. I'll run most anything. But don't forget more cars in one class is better than a couple in multiple classes. According to an expert whose opinion is respected, my vote goes to 13.5 rubber after VTA. No Stock. It is suggested that although Stock Foam seems fast at Slots, it is not that on the parking lot. I've run 13.5 Pro stock before and it was fast the way it "seems" at Slots. Sunday weather looks good.


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think I'll be in attendance sunday. As for dad I don't know what his plans are yet. Doesn't look like Team Green will be in attendance though


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone going to race slash on sunday,if so sound off on here.i was thinking if some people showed up with slashes i might run mine.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be at ANOTHER softball tournament this weekend (That's three straight weeks), but I plan to appear on a Sunday soon.
Save me some tires, Steve!


----------



## IRACESLOTCARS (May 5, 2008)

*Race Day*

HEY BOB Is it possible you could have a few races on Saturday.....I hate to miss Church ( I need all the help I can get ) Maybe every 3rd or 4th race on Saturday ...... I hope that could be possible......Thanks JOE K


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope there was a good turnout.....Would have made it got a sitter for the kids and then a seal went bad in my Garbage Disposal and flooded my cabinet.....Hope to make it next weekend....


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I stopped by and watched the mains on the way home. VTA had a good turnout, with a few for superstock rubber.

I like the thought of 17.5 rubber on the carpet, nobody really looked out of control out there on the asphalt with 13.5's.


----------



## wacko1jr (Jun 7, 2009)

*Advancing Novak 21.5*

i had a couple of questions:

1) what is advancing the motor do
2) what would be the pros and cons to doing this
3) how much timing if any would be good for this motor in the VTA class

thank you for your help


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to Bob, Steve,Greg H. and the Hobby Town crew. Had a great time today with the big track and great weather. Everything went smooth and we were done by 3:00.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

wacko1jr said:


> i had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) what is advancing the motor do
> 2) what would be the pros and cons to doing this
> ...


1) Exactly the same thing it does on a "Brushed" motor, moves the power band "Sweet Spot" more towards the top end of the rpm range. If you look at the back of the motor, turning the colored ring counter clockwise is advancing timing.

2) More timing advance typically means less rip out of the hole, but more top end. Less timing advance has the opposite result. More timing advance will also increase the slip of the magnetic field of the rotor & will cause the motor to build more heat, so gearing is important i.e. when you add timing, normally you will gear down slightly.

3) Timing and gearing work hand in hand and only experimentation will tell you what is faster; more timing, less gearing...less timing, more gearing...I tend to decrease timing on smaller/tighter tracks and increase timing on bigger/open tracks. Some motors will work better with different combinations, so the is no magic number I can offer you. Just go out and try it, look at lap times they won't lie. Keep an eye on the motor temperature, shoot for 155-170F max, hold your thumb on the can for a slow count of 5sec, if you can't, you're overgeared.

Then when you figure in various ESC features, like punch, boost, esc timing advance, etc, a whole other can of worms is opened...

Hope this helps a little.

G


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Lugnutz said:


> Thanks to Bob, Steve,Greg H. and the Hobby Town crew. Had a great time today with the big track and great weather. Everything went smooth and we were done by 3:00.


Thanks to you also Lugin'-Nutz, now lets get the other boys to come out and race!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Had beautiful summer weather in the outdoors. We had two handfulls of drivers and a lot of fans. I'm very pleased with the turn-out of drivers. Thanks to all who came out', the drivers, and all who helped set-up and tear down. Without the drivers, the crowd would not have been there. 
The track was @ 90'X41'. We came up with a track that offered 9.5 second laps in VTA and 8.5 second laps in Pro Stock.
In the Mains, I switched it up a bit and ran reverse order, reverse direction in the VTA class. I wanted to make it clear that at this track, be ready to mix it up. The rules say I can, so I gave it a try, and will continue to do so. Looking foward to more this coming Sunday.
We will have our "Grand Re-Opening Sale" this coming weekend, which is also Father's Day. 
Would really like to see some "Slash" drivers and "Novice" next weekend.


----------



## wacko1jr (Jun 7, 2009)

*tc4 front diff*

thank for your help with my last question....i have another for you:

I run VTA and i was wonder what is better a normal front diff or a one-way front diff. and what is the pro and con of each

thanks again


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad you had a good turnout Bob, I hope to make a trip up there sometime.

I've ran both in my VTA car and I wound up keeping the regular ball diff in it. 

A one-way will let the front wheels free-spin when you let off of the throttle (corner entry) which can allow the vehicle to rotate in more, but it takes getting used to. When I ran a one-way I had to dial a little bit of initial steering out of the car. I also was taking horrible lines until I could get used to the difference in driving, but it seemed like I ended up with more cornering speed after getting the hang of it.

I like the more "neutral" feel of a ball diff up front, plus my car seems to drive well with a tight front diff and a slightly loose rear diff.

IMO it boils down to driving preference and how well you can drive the vehicle. That is the number 1 factor in VTA. I also run a ball diff in my stock foam car because I like how it drives if that helps.

When I do make it up there Bob I'll have VTA for sure and I can probably borrow my friend's Slash.

What is the specific ruling on the Slashes, box stock everything and battery of your choice? (Assuming any radio is allowed)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/07/2009

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....40...6m02.062..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....37...6m05.250..Bob Cordell
....3....3....36...6m00.250..Greg Cobb


Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 vehicles)


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No enough entries (1 vehicle)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....44...8m00.250..*Brian Smith*
....2....2....44...8m00.687..Greg Cobb
....3....4....41...7m57.187..Steve Martin
....4....5....12...2m38.812..Rockie Piccione
....5....3....11...2m24.312..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....01...1m09.500..Craig Barrett


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Weather was good, layout was good, surface was good. 

In the VTA main, Steve Martin got out to the early lead with the reverse direction/reverse order with Greg Cobb in 2nd and Brian Smith in 3rd. Steve was holding a good lead for the first couple of minutes, but I think Steve hit a plow disk and flipped on his lid which allowed Greg to grab the lead and Brian to jump to 2nd. Brian and Greg swapped leads a few times in the main which gave the crowd on hand a good show. Greg's car was a bit loose, which allowed Brian to make a good inside move to take the lead. Brian was able to hold off a late charge by Greg to take the win.

Rockie and Jordan both had fast cars in qualifying, but had a few troubles in the main and fell out early. Craig made a tire change for the main which made his car a handful and he pulled early, which is unfortunate as he had a good car.

The only change I made with my VTA car was to throw on an old set of tires and an old body. Car had a bit of understeer, so I might try some different tire prep next week. Paragon made the tires a bit "greasy" so I might give Jack the Gripper a try next week.
----------
I saw a few other drivers at the track today that didn't race. I expect that there will be a larger VTA turnout next race and a few more 13.5 rubber tire SUPER STOCK racers next time out. At least 1 driver brought a Mini-Cooper. I was a bit rushed this weekend, but will probably bring out my Cooper next week.

3 cars makes a class, so bring your car and 2 friends and join in the fun.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I had a great time and I really liked the track layout. A special thanks to the H-town boys for making this happen. Bob, can you get a fly over every week?


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

If any one is interested, I have a slash for sale. It's been used a total of 6 times and has never seen a race track. I just love 1/10 onroad racing and buying caster blocks!  I will be more than happy to bring to H-town next week for anyone that wants to see it or give it a try. Sorry Bob for selling things on your forum.....


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

wacko1jr said:


> thank for your help with my last question....i have another for you:
> 
> I run VTA and i was wonder what is better a normal front diff or a one-way front diff. and what is the pro and con of each
> 
> thanks again


Wacko1jr - 99.9% of the time, ball diff is the way to go, because it is adjustable...In 1/10th touring, one ways are typically used for high bite surface conditions as they take all breaking, including drag brake away from the front of the car and exaggerate rotation (most find that the car snaps into corners (over-roates) and is unpredictable, if traction isn't just right). They steer hard out of corners, like a spool (solid front axle). I prefer spools over oneways almost always, expecially on small tracks, because they don't take breaking stability away. Under normal conditions, if you find that a oneway is the only thing that makes your car work, your setup is probably needs some work.

G


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Need Help. I'm doing some trouble shooting and want to test my 21.5 motor. On my Ice charger I have a setting to test/break in motors option. Does anyone know how I can test my my motor with the charger. Thanks


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That's for brushed motors only.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Motor break in is for brushed motors. They need low voltage/low amp draw for the brushes to wear into the curve of the armature. Since you have no brushes, it's completely unnecessary...and won't work anyway. A brushless motor needs a three-pole alternating system, while a brushed motor requires only the standard 2 pole direct current typical of charger break-in systems.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/14/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC*​*Racing starts at 12:30 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 06/14/2009.

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 4+

*Mini Coopers: (2 cars last week)*
Projected 4+

*VTA: (6 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ 

*13.5 Rubber TC (3 cars last week)*
Projected 6+


----------



## IRACESLOTCARS (May 5, 2008)

*Saturday Race*

Will there ever be a SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY Race ? Thanks


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in for Novice and Cooper.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Indy RC you have a PM.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

After long deliberation, we race on Sunday's. Every Sunday. All summer long. Count on it. Sunday. Every Sunday.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

rockin_bob13 said:


> After long deliberation, we race on Sunday's. Every Sunday. All summer long. Count on it. Sunday. Every Sunday.


Probably best due to the fact that we have to share parking lot with Dave and Buster's...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll be there Sunday with my EZ-UP, VTA & Mini-Cooper. 

I doubt I will have my 13.5 Rubber TC setup, but I will bring a set of CS27 tires if someone wants to try them out.

I will also bring a spare VTA body (cut for a TC3) and some old VTA tires just in case.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather looks great for Sunday. Sounds like more classes will show up. We'll be there with bells on


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you guys run 1/10 nitro? I have a hpi evo 3. wondering what class that would be in.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That would be nitro sedan 1/10. If 4 show up, that's a race.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We were able to get 1 1/2 heats in. Then the weather gods decided to pop in their ugly heads. The new track location was definately more bumpy, but also had more grip than last weeks location in the lot. There was much fun being had. I think I can improve on the location for next time.

We almost doubled the entries this week. I think as time goes by, the word will get out about the good time to be had in the outdoors. 
9 VTA's
4 Mini coopers
3 Pro Stock 

Thanks to everyone who came out. You guys know what it's all about. 

Next Sunday is Father's Day. To all you father's who want to race on "Your Day", I say, "do it." BC


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> *Weather looks great for Sunday.* Sounds like more classes will show up. We'll be there with bells on


 :lol::lol::lol:Only in Indiana. That was some serious rain.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I picked up your pop-up. Didn't want to litter!


It's either at the store, or Martin has it. I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Rockin Bob, you have a PM


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I picked up your pop-up. Didn't want to litter!
> 
> 
> It's either at the store, or Martin has it. I'd ask for a refund.


I came back to get it and it was gone. Sorry I had to go on a service call.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*message*

Nutz, pm.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Did you get the roof?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I picked up your pop-up. Didn't want to litter!
> 
> 
> It's either at the store, or Martin has it. I'd ask for a refund.


I do have the box and the reciept. For everybodys information, I bought a EZ up this morning at 10:00 am, by 2:00 when the rain and *wind* came it became a kite. Went about and block. Thats $25.00 an hour to rent. That sucks. Kind of funny now but still sucks.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Did you get the roof?


Yes I did, did not want it to go further.


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

Lugnutz said:


> I do have the box and the reciept. For everybodys information, I bought a EZ up this morning at 10:00 am, by 2:00 when the rain and *wind* came it became a kite. Went about and block. Thats $25.00 an hour to rent. That sucks. Kind of funny now but still sucks.


OH MAN!!!!!!! THAT DOES SUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/14/2009

*Notice: All Mains were rained out. Participating drivers listed alphabetically*

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Bob Cordell
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cobb
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Hallenbeck

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 vehicles)

1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle - raced in Mini Cooper)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Craig Barrett
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kenny Sizemore (1/18 truck)
....4....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mark Lyons

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brandon Scobell
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cobb
....4....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cordell
....5....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kenny Sizemore
....6....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jordan Wahl
....7....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mark Lyons
....8....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Rockie Piccione
....9....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Hopefully everyone made it home okay without any issues. I didn't even realize Greg Cobb's EZ-UP had blown away as I was too busy holding down mine and Rockie's.

Looks like at least my cars, chargers, and batteries made it home okay without being too waterlogged. Unfortunately my 3PK looks like it make be water damaged. Good news is that I am using FM receivers in both my Mini-Cooper and VTA, so I'll just switch to my trusty 3PD transmitter. Another bit of good news is that I found my "missing" transparent blue Mini-Cooper shock which is good since you can only buy those with a M03-R kit.

I'll be back next Sunday with my EZ up, Mini-Cooper, VTA, and an umbrella .


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Ezra and I are in on Father's Day...

18th & Pro TC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I just updated the "results" and have everyone listed in the class they raced. We doubled our entries from Week 1 to Week 2. If we maintain this trend we will have 100+ entries for the July 5th race.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I just updated the "results" and have everyone listed in the class they raced. We doubled our entries from Week 1 to Week 2. If we maintain this trend we will have 100+ entries for the July 5th race.



That's a little optimistic, but would be great! I'd just like to see 25-30 steady patrons and enough to split up the classes (like 18th, cooper, etc...)


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*sunday sunday sunday*

Count me in for vta I will bring the ark or mini van lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*rain*

Where else can you go from doing setups, talking trash, test laps and walking off nervousness. Too hanging on to a pop up for dear life, while visions of your childhood flash before your eyes. Where you say at your local hobby town usa . LOL Loved the track Bob good work..


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

kenny sizemore from kittly race track???. wow!!!! ill be there next week just to see him race!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

has there been any tc nitro interest?


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

i will be there to if it rains i am packing up just to be safe


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

the rain was crazy! if brian didnt hold the tents down me and rockie would be screwd! my remote was in the water but i got lucky cuz it still works. next week if it sprinkels im packing.


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea sunday was crazy i go and get food and when i come back i see brains drift car and mini cooper floating down stream. My ice was water damaged but i took it apart and now it works. But i will be back next week rdy to kick booty!


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> has there been any tc nitro interest?


Yes, need more to make class...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/21/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 06/14/2009.

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3+

*Mini Coopers: (4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+

*VTA: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ 

*13.5 Rubber TC (3 cars last week)*
Projected 6+


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We should be in for a wonderful day for racing on Sunday. Humidity is going down with a forecast high of 84o and sunny. It's Father's Day, and beautiful weather. Looking foward to seeing all the familiar faces. If you would like to help set-up, get there @ 9AM. Any help is appreciated!

Track open for practice @ 10AM, Racing @12PM. Get your sign-up's in early.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I stopped by Hobbytown last night to buy some misc. parts. 

Looks like they had a few sets of Jaco pre-mounted rubber tires. I know they had a few sets of green and blue compound. The green compound seems to be a good choice for parking lot racing and if I remember correctly they were less that $30 for a set of 4 tires. I also saw that they had Losi and Associated chassis protection film in their decal aisle.

I plan on at least setting up my FT TC4 for 13.5 rubber and see how it does in practice. Anyone else that is interested in running this class shouldn't have any problems picking up tires/parts if they don't already have them.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Ezra is ready to roll! Got the Stampede ready for some Novice Road Raging...I mean Road Racing...

Anyone bringing some Nitro TC???


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Novice*

I do hope some "Novice" drivers come out tomorrow. We had 9 entries the first week, 16 the second week. I would guess to see 20+ entries, especially since the release of the 1/16 Slash and E Revo.

Weather looks to play in the "Racing gods" favor this Sunday. No bad weather, SUNNY,DRY, PARTLY CLOUDY,84o. AWSOME!!!!!!!



See ya tomorrow. BC


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was a beautiful day for racing. Thanks to all the father/sons that came out. It looked like everyone was having fun. Outdoors, fast track, fast cars, good people, good time.
Next Sunday!!!!!! Do it again!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/21/2009

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....38...6m04.000..*Bob Cordell* (TC5)
....2....1....38...6m07.766..Greg Hallenbeck (??)
....3....3....36...6m04.594..Brian Smith (FT TC4)
....4....5....35...6m05.157..Greg Cobb (TC5)
....5....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (FT TC4)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m11.734..*Mark Lyons* (Slash)
....2....3....20...5m05.390..Ezra Willis (Stampede)
....3....2....17...5m28.937..Ian Piccone (Slash)

1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle practiced)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m06.796..*Mark Lyons* (Medium Chassis)
....2....2....24...5m03.234..Brian Smith (Long Chassis)
....3....3....21...5m10.203..Mika Woodward (Medium Chassis)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....48...8m05.329..*Greg Cobb* (TC5)
....2....1....47...8m00.094..Mark Lyons (TC5)
....3....3....45...8m02.657..Brian Smith (TC3)
....4....4....44...8m09.110..Steve Martin (TC4)
....5....6....43...8m04.344..Brandon Scobell (TC?)
....6....5....31...5m38.344..Jordan Wahl (TC4)
....7....7....03...0m36.710..Rockie Piccone (TC5)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick racing recap from Sunday/Father's Day parking lot racing. 

Big thanks to Snoopy2/MetLife Blimp for the near fly-over. Track layout had a good mix of high and low speed corners. Definately had to use throttle management.

In the Slash/Monster truck main, Mark Lyons showed good car control with his Slash as he took the win. Ezra was running a Traxxas Stampede and showed great improvement as the day progressed. Ian was having steering issues and dropped out early with his Slash.

In Mini Cooper main, Mark Lyons was fast through the corners and cruised to a easy win. Brian was fast down the straights, but was pushing a bit in the corners and a distant 2nd. Mika finished in 3rd.

In the 13.5 Rubber/Touring Pro Stock main, Bob Cordell jumped out to the early. Bob drove a very consistent race to take the win. Greg Hallenbeck was TQ, but had a few issues with barriers in the main and ended up in 2nd. Brian Smith had a fast car, but was searching for steering and ended up in 3rd. Greg Cobb was searching for rear bite, but improved his car by the main to finish 4th. Steve Martin was unable to start.

The VTA class saw a great battle between the top 2 drivers in the main. TQ Mark Lyons got out to an early lead with 2nd place Greg Cobb close on his tail. Greg was pushing Mark hard up to minute 5 when Mark clipped a corner dot and ended up on his lid. Greg took advantage of the mistake to take the lead and his 1st VTA A-main win. Mark Lyons was still turning good laps late in the race, but was too far back to mount a charge and finished a bit back in 2nd. Brian Smith was 3rd in his trusty TC3.

Thanks to Hobbytown for setting up the track, the weather for cooperating, and everyone for showing up for a great day of racing!!


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

good racing everyone


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

great to see turnouts getting larger each week! i'll have to make a trip sometime to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Some quick notes from racing on Sunday.

Looks like the VTA drivers are figuring out their setups on asphalt as almost everyone improved their performances over the last 2 weeks. Jordan Wahl proved that older tires on pavement do work well as his individual laps were among the fastest in qualifying.

The Monster truck class showed that you can have fun with a box stock car on pavement. All the drivers were running basic kits and were getting around the track well. 

Mini Coopers proved to be just as durable outside as inside. The more I race my car, the more happy I am that I bought it. Kit tires are working great outside.

The 13.5/lipo combo is proving to be a great "go faster" class for outside. I tried out the Jaco Green tires, and they worked well. I also tried an older set of CS-27w pre-mounted tires and they also worked well.

It was nice to see spectators on Sunday. We had quite a few people stop and watch racing. I'm looking forward to racing outside.


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

who was the fastest qualifier in vta?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark Lyons was TQ (Top Qualifier), which means he had the most laps/fastest run. If you look at the main results you will see the qualifying order next to the finishing result. 

Here is an example:

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....3....8....50...8m02.657..Speed Racer

The first number (3) is the place the driver finished, the 2nd number (8) is the position where they were qualified in that main. If a driver bumps up to the next higher main, you will need to look at where they were qualified in the lower main(s). For example a driver who qualified 2nd in the B-main with 8 cars in the A-main would have qualified 10th overall.

If the question was who had the fastest single lap, I cannot answer that as I didn't request the qualifying print-outs.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am Race Saturday July 11
Three Rivers Festival in Fort Wayne, IN*​This official Three Rivers Festival event will be held outdoors on a street course on Calhoun street just west of Headwaters Park in downtown Fort Wayne, IN. Pit space with electricity will be available in the pavillion in Headwaters park. Three heats and a main will be run with all heats and mains being 8 minutes. Entry fee for pre-registrations will be $25 and $35 day of race. Each entry will recieve a free T-shirt and entry tickets for the door prize drawings. Trophies will be awarded. With the turnouts that Summit Raceway had at this past season's Vintage Trans-Am Midwest Super Series event, and the VTA class at the ROAR Region 5 Onroad, we are expecting a great crowd. Check out the flyer and registraion form HERE.
Links to the flyer and entry can also be found at the Summit R/C Raceway website at www.summitrcraceway.com, and at the Three Rivers Festival website at www.trfonline.org. 
Also check out the many other events taking place during the Festival. The racing will take place withing walking distance of the Verizon Events Pavillion, Arts in the Park display, the Meijer Fest Unlimited with kiddie rides, helicopter rides, bungee jumping and climbing wall, the Crafter's Market and of course Food Alley with a huge selection of festival foods to enjoy.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I received more details on the awards today for the event. Trophies will be awarded to the top 8 finishers in the A-main and the top 3 finishers in the A-main will also receive cash awards. First place $500.00, second place $250.00, and third place $100.00. Hope everyone can attend and join in the fun of the VTA racing and the festival.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*?????*

http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/102851/ 
New class ??????


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Heck Yeah,the kits is going to retail for only $129.99,and i think we should have a box stock F1 class,the car takes a 4cell pack,and then use maybe a good modifed motor and go up to a 4800 Mah 4 cell ,keep it stock and low budget class.and keep the car on rubber tires.chim in Guys what would think of a Spec Open wheel Class for about the price of 300.00??????
And I understand everyone on here will be wanting brushless and lipo's,But I think another onroad spec class would be great.PDK You get ill get one and lets Run!!,But i would like maybe Bob to chim in and making some spec rules if everyone would agree on some.Then maybe people could show if they are interested in running this.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*classes*

I have 6 classes listed already. Pick one and jump in. There have been 4 classes run. Pick something nobody runs or jump into the big class. I know I want to race in, the Big class, (more competition.) What do you want to do? Build a class with no one in it.

You figure out a way to bring 4 of 'em out and we'll run 'em. Meanwhile, if you really want to race, you'll quit ogling something no one runs as an excuse as to why you don't race the classes already offered and you'll bring out one of those old cars you already have and run it. 

Which is cheaper, something no one ever heard, of or what you already got .

VTA is the big class, Pro stock a close second. Slash a close 3rd and MINI Cooper bringing up the rear. It don't get no cheaper than "Slash" and "Mini".


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. Open wheel on road cars are cool. They race 'em right now at the Velodrome. Rules are already in place. Want to run em? They have already run 2 races this year. Next race out there in a couple of weeks. You don't have to wait on some new HPI car to be runnin' open wheel. There have been plenty of good cars on the market for some time, I might add, way better than what the HPI car looks like. (looks like a lot of plastic to me.)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The biggest challenge of building any new class is racer support, kit/parts availability, and a good set of rules (not in any particular order). 

Locally we have seen some racers try to build an open wheel oval class at Indy Slots based on the Tamiya F103 re-release chassis. Initial lack of kits and parts availability really prevented that class from taking off. The other challenge was trying to convince racers that the included silver can motor and inexpensive batteries was more than enough for good racing.

The HPI F1 kit looks like it might be a good spec racer. It is designed for 4-cell stick packs. Pair a 4-cell battery with a 17.5 or 21.5 brushless motor in a direct drive pan car, and you will have a fast but fun car.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick racing recap from Sunday/Father's Day parking lot racing.
> 
> Big thanks to Snoopy2/MetLife Blimp for the near fly-over. Track layout had a good mix of high and low speed corners. Definately had to use throttle management.
> 
> ...



Yeah, when the scoring loop falls on your car, its kind of hard to participate...


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

PDK RACING said:


> http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/102851/
> New class ??????


Kount mei en!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/28/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 6/28/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (3 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*Mini Coopers: (3 cars last week)*
Projected 4+

*VTA: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ 

*13.5 Rubber TC (5 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (any engine?)*
Projected 2+


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*Sorry bob*

You figure out a way to bring 4 of 'em out and we'll run 'em. Meanwhile, if you really want to race, you'll quit ogling something no one runs as an excuse as to why you don't race the classes already offered and you'll bring out one of those old cars you already have and run it. 

Wow bob allready have, and race, everthing you listed, and going to get mini, Just love open wheel the proper way, on a road course, not an oval. Did I hit a nerve there big boy........ see ya sunday..........


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Open wheel*

Check out the "Spitfire" @ rcindycars.com if you're looking to spend good money on an open wheeler. From everything I've seen, that's the best one I know of. 

They've tried 'em in Cinci. Got nowhere. Probably tried 'em other places. It's the one to have at the Velo.

Really just hoping you spend your money on something that might have a chance of lasting. I just don't see it catching on, that open wheel thing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Weather looks to be shaping out decent for racing this Sunday. A weather front should move through Saturday night/Sunday morning, which should bring the temps back to the lower 80's.


----------


*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​06/28/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like the weather should be good for racing tomorrow. Temps should be cooler and the skys should be overcast. Most of the guys that have been racing have EZ-UPs. I plan to be there as early as I can. Anyone is welcome to pit under my canopy. 

See everyone in the parking lot tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

could show with tc nitro, check it out try too do some hot laps and leave if no interest. great to see you guy's are take'n the time to run asphalt onroad :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Please bring nitro tc's tomorrow. I believe there will be a race. They're coming. They told me.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Weather*

From what I've checked out on the several news channels at 9 and 10PM,
it looks to be one of the best weather days for racin'. 84o, not too humid,(going down all day). Got issues repaired to recording system. A1. All engines power up.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Please bring nitro tc's tomorrow. I believe there will be a race. They're coming. They told me.


Got it together...count me in. Weather forecast looking promising, only 20% until 2pm, looks like its going to come through earlier. SWEET!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 06/28/2009

Novice - including Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....15...4m10.406..*Ezra Willis* (Stampede)
....2....2....12...4m11.281..Chris Casey
....3....3....12...4m13.375..Troy Pereira
....4....4....03...4m09.656..Same Casey


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle practiced)


Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
4 vehicles raced in Novice class


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle practiced)


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m03.156..*Greg Cobb* (TC5)
....2....2....26...5m07.844..Brian Smith (TC3)
....3....3....23...5m09.094..Brandon Scobell (TC?)
....4....4....22...5m01.656..Steve Martin (TC4)
....5....7....20...5m07.719..Jordan Wahl (TC3)
....6....5....11...2m25.719..Andy Lund (TC3)
....7....6....01...0m16.469..Rockie Piccone (TC5)
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Zach Hubbard (DNS)


Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....34...6m00.313..*Brian Smith* (FT TC4)
....2....2....32...6m01.188..Bob Cordell (TC5)
....3....4....30...6m10.000..Greg Cobb (TC5)
....4....5....27...6m12.500..Steve Martin (FT TC4)
....5....1....16...4m50.125..Greg Hallenbeck (TC5)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick racing recap from Sunday 6/28/2009

Weather was a bit windy today, but the temps were very pleasant. We had quite a few spectators watching today. A few novice racers showed up a bit too late to race, but were able to practice.

The Novice Main was comprised of 4 monster trucks. Ezra drove very consistant to take the win. Great to see all the novice racers doing well today.

All of the Monster truck racers competed in the novice class this week. A few of our regular Mini-Cooper racers had other commitments today, but should be back next week. Still waiting for a few more racers to come out with their 1/16 Slash vehicles or 1/18 vehicles.

The VTA class Main saw a great battle between Greg Cobb and Brian Smith. Greg was faster in the infield, but Brian kept making up ground and the end of the straight and sweeper. Both racers showed great sportmanship on the track, which the crowd appreciated. In the end Greg drove the better final minute to take the win. Brian smith was 2nd. 

The 13.5 rubber tire TC class had 3 TC5's vs. 2 TC4's. Everyone looked like they were get a lot more out of their cars from last week. Greg Hallenbeck had the fast TC5, but ran into a bit of trouble and eventually fell out early. Brian Smith inherited the lead and was able to stay out of trouble to take the win. Bob Cordell ended up 2nd with his TC5.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I put a more rubber tire/asphalt friendly setup on my 13.5 TC today. I raised my ride height, raised my body, and expanded my wheel wells to prevent tire rub. The car was working better, but still was pushing a bit off power in the tight sections.

Overall, the 13.5 class has been fun to this point. It has been forgiving enough to drive with a less than perfect setup. Can't wait get back out next week.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick racing recap from Sunday 6/28/2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During the main today, I was leading with Brian very close behind (10 feet) when I clipped a corner dot in front of Brian on the drivers stand and went on my roof. He took the lead and stopped his car to turn marshal my car. We went back to racing, when he was caught up by a lapped car and ended up on a plow disk, stuck. I stopped my car and waited for him to be marshalled. Back to racin we went.
My point to this, what a class act Brian is. I waited on him because I owed him one and he set the example. What that did was put on a great show for all the spectators that were watching. I would have to say todays win in VTA was won by two drivers. Anybody racing with Brian (IndyRC_Racer) know you are racing with a true sportsman and great racer.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to Bob C, Steve M, Greg H. and the Hobby Town crew for another great race day. Anybody not coming out to race is missing out on some great relaxing fun.

The results did not show it today but Rocky and Jordan are showing much improvement and will battling for the A-Main win very soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## dch (Mar 1, 2009)

I just purchased my Mini Cooper kit just this past Saturday and hoping if everything goes as planned, I hope to be racing this coming Sunday (7-5-09) unless I am working at Hobbytown this coming Sunday otherwise the following Sunday. Looking forward to racing at our track.

David


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all. I recently saw the shop moved and started up parking lot racing. I've been out of the RC world for about 3 years now and I've never raced at a track before. I've got a Mini Cooper (M03) I would like to participate with in an upcoming weekend. I've got most of the Tamiya option parts for it and a few different sets of tires. It still has the silver can motor in it hooked up to an old Novak GTS. However, after pulling all of my RC stuff out of the corner of the closet this weekend, I've discovered my old nimh batteries are hosed. Any suggestions on what to get? What tires are the Mini's supposed/suggested to be running? Any other rules/info I should know about?

I've also got an older hopped up HPI RS4 Pro2, but it looks like it doesn't really fit into any of the classes you guys are running. (Not that I would expect it to be competitive anyway)

Kyle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*The Tamiya Mini-Cooper *class is using TCS rules, check this link for rules (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini). 
-The only legal motor for the Mini class is the Tamiya 540-J motor (53689).
-Tamiya 60D tires are the maximum legal size, but smaller Tamiya mini tires can be used. Basically any Tamiya Mini-tire is legal as long are they don't have double-stuffed inserts. 
- You can run up to a 4600 NIHM stick pack battery. The only legal LIPOs for this class are the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. I would recommend buying a cheap NIHM stick pack battery (or 2) and run that. The M03 runs better with more weight. 
- Speed Control. There is no benefit to running a super high-end speed control in this class. I would recommend using a speed control with reverse, since it is allowed. If you have an older speed control and decide to go with a lipo battery, you can pick up a Novak lipo cut-off for about $25.

Basically bring out your Mini and have fun. The basic kit runs fine and about the only thing you need to do is raise the ride height on the car for the parking lot. I personally run the kit treaded tires on my Mini-Cooper on the parking lot without any problems.

------------
The *HPI RS4 Pro2* would be a good car to run in the *Vintage Trans Am* class or VTA for short. Check here for more rules (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/). VTA is designed to even out the playing field and doesn't require a high end car to do well. I have done well in VTA with my RS4 Sport using gear diffs. If you don't have Lipo/Brushless, you can run 4-cell/27-turn motors which is a good option for wide open parking lot tracks. For ease of maintenance, I would recommend going to the 21.5 Novak (only legal 21.5 motor) and lipo batteries (max 5000 mah). The Novak Havok system with 21.5 motor is the cheapest option to jump into VTA.

Check out these links for for additional VTA information:
Hobbytalk Indy Slots Friday night on-road thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211698&page=282)
RCTech.net main VTA internet thread(http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing.html)
RCTech.net VTA tuning thread (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/251362-vta-tuning-q-25.html)
RCTech.net Body & Paint thread (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...e-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only-63.html)
VTA event Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/US-Vintage-Trans-Am-Racing/91556229573)

----------
I have also run my *HPI RS4 PRO2* on a parking lot track in the *Pro Stock Rubber Tire TC class (13.5/lipo)*with decent results. The last time I ran that car in that class I didn't have it geared properly, but it handled very well and it is durable.


Regardless of what you decide to run, if you have time come out and watch us race on Sunday July 5, 2009.


----------



## dch (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> *The Tamiya Mini-Cooper *class is using TCS rules, check this link for rules (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini).
> -The only legal motor for the Mini class is the Tamiya 540-J motor (53689).
> -Tamiya 60D tires are the maximum legal size, but smaller Tamiya mini tires can be used. Basically any Tamiya Mini-tire is legal as long are they don't have double-stuffed inserts.
> - You can run up to a 4600 NIHM stick pack battery. The only legal LIPOs for this class are the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. I would recommend buying a cheap NIHM stick pack battery (or 2) and run that. The M03 runs better with more weight.
> ...


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

speaking of mini coopers . i have one .they are the best car ever to me!!!
can someone tell me how to get that awfull gear sound out of that car 
thank you
bob


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

If I was to run my TT-01 in the 13.5/Rubber tire class what would be a good tire to run. I have no experience with rubber tires, and what style of body do I need. The only one I have is an old NASCAR body. Could I run it until I got the correct body. Any help you guys could give me on a setup would be very much appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Scott04C5 said:


> If I was to run my TT-01 in the 13.5/Rubber tire class what would be a good tire to run. I have no experience with rubber tires, and what style of body do I need. The only one I have is an old NASCAR body. Could I run it until I got the correct body. Any help you guys could give me on a setup would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks,


Jaco blue or green tires is what most have been running. I think the body would be ok for a few weeks. Bob C. would make the final call.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Bring out what you got and give it a try. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok. My next problem would be charging of my battery. What would my options be since the racing is outside.


----------



## dch (Mar 1, 2009)

I use a lawn and garden 12v battery to hook my charger to. You also need a battery charger to charge the 12v or you can get a gas power generator but that is expensive and loud. The 12v battery and charger is the cheapest way to go.

David


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> - You can run up to a 4600 NIHM stick pack battery. The only legal LIPOs for this class are the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. I would recommend buying a cheap NIHM stick pack battery (or 2) and run that. The M03 runs better with more weight.
> - Speed Control. There is no benefit to running a super high-end speed control in this class. I would recommend using a speed control with reverse, since it is allowed. If you have an older speed control and decide to go with a lipo battery, you can pick up a Novak lipo cut-off for about $25.
> 
> Basically bring out your Mini and have fun. The basic kit runs fine and about the only thing you need to do is raise the ride height on the car for the parking lot. I personally run the kit treaded tires on my Mini-Cooper on the parking lot without any problems.


I'll probably just stick with driving the M03 since that will require the least re-investment. Thank you for the info. That saves me from the 5000mah nimh battery I was about to buy yesterday. I just need something with a Deans connector or else I'm going to have to look around harder for my soldering iron. I guess I'll stop by the store and pick up a 4600mah or something. Are people still using the old Sanyo 2400mah NiCads? I've also been curiously looking at Tamiya's new LF2200 Li-ion set, but it is too expensive at the moment.

I have no reverse on my installed speed control. I like it because it's tiny, lightweight, and sticks to the side of the chassis. I guess I'll just have to try and not get stuck. 

I too am wondering about the power situation out there. It seems silly, but I could run an inverter off of my car to run my 12V power supply to run my ICE charger. Maybe just charge a couple packs in the morning and hope they make it through the day? Might have to investigate the 12V battery idea.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

KyleJ said:


> I too am wondering about the power situation out there. It seems silly, but I could run an inverter off of my car to run my 12V power supply to run my ICE charger. Maybe just charge a couple packs in the morning and hope they make it through the day? Might have to investigate the 12V battery idea.


I hook two ice chargers to the battery in the vehicle I drive there.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lugnutz said:


> I hook two ice chargers to the battery in the vehicle I drive there.


This sounds like what I will do.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

KyleJ said:


> It seems silly, but I could run an inverter off of my car to run my 12V power supply to run my ICE charger.


Just hook the charger directly to the car battery. Why use an inverter to turn 12VDC into 120VAC then back to 12VDC???? All this will do is waste energy.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

KyleJ, I wouldn't worry about changing speed controls for the M03 Mini Cooper class for running in the parking lot. The track is big enough that you probably won't ever need reverse. If you ever plan to run indoors on a small track (like Indy Slots), reverse does come in handy. 

Personally I run Tamiya connectors for my batteries and the old bullet connectors from my speed control to my motor. I know I'm losing a bit of power through resistance, but it really isn't enough to make a big difference in this class.

Newer batteries will make a difference though. You will want at least 1 good battery to run. For the parking lot, I just kept recharging the same pack in my Mini and ran it all day. I know that isn't good for the battery, but it was a sub $50 battery.

As far as charging at the track goes, I personally have charged all my batteries up before I head out so I have very little charging to do. If you have enough old stick pack batteries for the Cooper, you could charge all of them and practice with those when you get there. Then save your best battery for racing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it was better to connect 12vdc devices to a deep cycle type battery as opposed to an automotive battery.

Automotive batteries are designed to deliver a lot of power for a short amount of time. If you drain them too low, then they will loose some of their capacity.

Deep cycle batteries are designed to deliver consistant power for extended amounts of time. This is good when you have to power devices in an RV or run a small electric motor on a fishing boat. Deep cycle batteries can be drained/recharged multiple times.

----------

Having said that, I don't think it would hurt an automotive battery if you are running a single ICE charger for an afternoon. I just know that we have been running 4 ice chargers off of Rockie P's deep cycle battery all afternoon without any issues.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

If I can get to the battery hookups easily I might do that. My real car is a Mini as well and the battery is hidden. Maybe an adapter for a cigarette lighter plug to banana plugs?


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it was better to connect 12vdc devices to a deep cycle type battery as opposed to an automotive battery.
> 
> Automotive batteries are designed to deliver a lot of power for a short amount of time. If you drain them too low, then they will loose some of their capacity.
> 
> ...


 Most new car batteries have enough reserve to last a long time.I have tested this many of times. Left lights on for 1.5 hours on a 2-hour reserve 1000+ cca battery, started up ok. If you feel uneasy about it just start your car up with all acc. off. let run for a few. also my 325cca mower battery has ran an ice long enough to charge two poly 5200 & 5400 still started mower.


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

KyleJ said:


> If I can get to the battery hookups easily I might do that. My real car is a Mini as well and the battery is hidden. Maybe an adapter for a cigarette lighter plug to banana plugs?


I did something similar years ago. Just need to check the fuse so you're not charging at a higher amp rate than the fuse.


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a mini cooper, and i understand that there is three different size tires for them. i have the s grip 60B tires on my car now.. ,. im looking for a set of threaded tires or slicks. in one size smaller. 58mm i believe it is . can some one tell me where i can get them or the part number for it so i can order them . 
thank you
bob


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I was in Hobbytown tonight picking up some HPI E10 parts. I saw that they had multiple sets of Mini-Cooper tires and wheels in their tire aisle.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

KyleJ said:


> If I can get to the battery hookups easily I might do that. My real car is a Mini as well and the battery is hidden. Maybe an adapter for a cigarette lighter plug to banana plugs?


I've used one of these:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102439&tab=summary

It's rated for 10 amps, so 2 chargers are possible, depending on how much your car's socket is fused at.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like another good day to be outside Sunday. Don't forget to include racing in your 4th of July weekend plans...

----------

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/05/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 07/05/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (4 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*Mini Coopers: (1 car last week)*
Projected 4+

*VTA: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ 

*13.5 Rubber TC (5 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (2 cars last week)*
Projected 2+


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

kevinm said:


> I've used one of these:
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102439&tab=summary
> 
> It's rated for 10 amps, so 2 chargers are possible, depending on how much your car's socket is fused at.


That looks like it will work. The lighter plugs fuse is rated to 20amps on the Mini.
I picked up a 4600 battery at the store the other day and am going to swap a Deans connector onto it. Anybody know how much runtime I should expect on a single charge?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

In the Mini-Cooper class, the silver can motor doesn't have a large amp draw. You probably could run 30 minutes on a single charge with a 4600 battery. Since the Mini-Cooper heats are 5 minutes, and there are only 2 qualifiers and 1 main, you could potentially run all day on 1 battery charge. I wouldn't recommend running 1 battery all day without recharging it though. 

If I recall correctly, after a Mini-Cooper racer it takes me no more than 15 minutes to recharge my 4600 battery with my Ice charger on a 6.0 amp setting.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> In the Mini-Cooper class, the silver can motor doesn't have a large amp draw. You probably could run 30 minutes on a single charge with a 4600 battery. Since the Mini-Cooper heats are 5 minutes, and there are only 2 qualifiers and 1 main, you could potentially run all day on 1 battery charge. I wouldn't recommend running 1 battery all day without recharging it though.
> 
> If I recall correctly, after a Mini-Cooper racer it takes me no more than 15 minutes to recharge my 4600 battery with my Ice charger on a 6.0 amp setting.


Excellent, you mean basically 15 minutes to top it off after a race right? How much time is there between heats/sessions usually?


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it was better to connect 12vdc devices to a deep cycle type battery as opposed to an automotive battery.
> 
> Automotive batteries are designed to deliver a lot of power for a short amount of time. If you drain them too low, then they will loose some of their capacity.
> 
> ...



For what we are doing, it's not that critical...More an issue using a deep cycle as a starting battery. Just monitor the voltage of your vehicle battery, don't let it get below 11.8v, if it does, fire up your car and let it run for 10 minutes or so, better yet go get a burger, the increased engine rpms will allow the alternator to bring it back to good in no time. If any of you really have no good way to power your electronics, let me know, I can probably help you out...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a quick reminder, racing tomorrow Sunday July 5, 2009. Parking lot should be nice and clean after today. Can't wait to actually spend a nice day outside this holiday weekend.

I will have my VTA, 13.5 Rubber, and Mini-Cooper with me.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know how much fun I had today. It was a blast. I'm hooked on VTA now. I was not sure if I would like turning right and left but I really enjoyed it (even being 5 laps off the pace). Thanks to Bob for the hotdogs and cookies they were really good and for running a top notch program. A special Thanks goes out to Brian and Greg for helping me out with my car. Without your help, today would not have been nearly as much fun. I am now in the market for a TC4 or TC5. If anyone has one for sale PM me.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Beautiful Day and We Raced*

IMO it turned out to be arguaqbly the best day for racing this season in terms of weather and turn-out. The weather was mostly overcast until the Mains and then it turned sunny making the track a bit greasier with the increased temperatures. But it was not bad to be sunny late in the day in terms of sunburn. 

We had 1/18 and 1/16 scale turn out for a new addition to the program. Thanks for making it a show.

I enjoyed the track position between the cracks in pavement we were able to deliver today. It was a fun track.

There was much fun being had. 

The last two weeks I had @ 18 entries. This Sunday turned out to be be the best turn-out yet @ 23.
Once again, thanks to everyone who attended, both the drivers, support, and spectators.

Big VTA race in FT. Wayne next Saturday for thier 3 Rivers Festival. Good luck to our drivers who plan to attend.

See ya next Sunday.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a good first time out there. Great weather. Thanks to those that helped me out. Looking forward to the next time I can come out again.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 07/05/2009

Novice
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle raced with Mini Coopers)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m01.515..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....25...5m08.828..Brian Smith
....3....3....21...5m02.640..Kenny Sizemore
....4....5....21...5m06.328..Kyle Jarboe
....5....4....02...0m30.703..Tommy Campbell (Novice

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 vehicle practiced)

1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....23...5m11.875..*Scott Rance*
....2....5....19...4m06.187..Mark Lyons
....3....3....17...5m08.562..John Gillam
....4....4....15...5m04.437..Josephn Gillam
....5....2....13...5m10.734..Kenny Sizemore
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kevin Sizemore (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....47...8m03.844..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....46...8m09.031..Bob Cordell
....3....4....42...8m06.781..Greg Cobb
....4....6....40...8m05.344..Scott Rance
....5....7....22...6m09.156..Kenny Sizemore
....6....1....07...1m16.719..Brian Smith
....7....3....07...1m20.219..Steve Martin

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...6m08.187..*Brian Smith*
....2....3....32...6m04.437..Steve Martin
....3....2....22...4m07.562..Greg Cobb
....4....4....14...2m42.250..Mike Guger


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Traveling*

I got a word that some of our VTA friends will be in from Illinois this weekend. Sounds like more fun.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I got a word that some of our VTA friends will be in from Illinois this weekend. Sounds like more fun.


Saturday in Ft. Wayne or Sunday at Hobbytown?


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

good luck to all the indy racers that is going to race @ fort wayne this week end. ill be up there to cheer you all on!!!!!!!
bob


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

as soon as i can 
get enough money togather for a tekin speed control for my vta . ill be back to racing vta again.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Where*

Ya, they can't make the Saturday, Ft Wayne race due to "Gotta Work"(you'll have that in these economic times). The O'Hare track has a festival in thier lot this Sunday, so they can't race there and they gotta get 'em some of what you got on Sunday.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Would an A123 2200mah pack be "legal" for our Mini Cooper class? Or would it not be worth running? Tamiya has their own branded version of the same battery and charger out now (not quite in US it seems). I'm still iffy on switching to lipo.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mini Rules*

Excerpt from Tamiya TCS Rules, Mini:

Rules subject to change, check back often 
Last updated 1-7-09



Driver Eligibility
All radio control car-racing hobbyists are welcome to join the series. Whether you're new to the sport or a seasoned racing hobbyist we invite you to partake in the Tamiya Championship Series where fun and good competitive racing is our top priority. We have a class for everyone depending on your budget and your need for competitive racing. Look at the classes below to see which class best suites you. 

Note: Full factory sponsored and professional drivers should read below, as they are not eligible to participate in the TCS series. 

"Factory Team" drivers (drivers who are, or have ever been, employed or supported by a factory, manufacture or distributor as part of a factory racing team) are not allowed to compete for prizes or awards. This includes drivers that received sponsorship entailing a monthly salary from a factory and received paid airfare/accommodations to racing events. The host site will determine if sponsored or semi sponsored drivers will take away the spirit of the event being for the average hobbyist. If the host site deems it necessary, they may also bar these types of drivers from participating. It is further at the discretion of the host site to determine which racers fall under these criteria. Tamiya America cannot possibly know every individuals claims of being a sponsored or factory driver and therefore needs the judgment and discretion of the host site to weed out the factory sponsored driver that does not meet the average hobbyist criteria. Host sites must be careful not to confuse racers who get a deal from their friends that are employed or work for "motors R us" or a fly by night battery matcher as being sponsored. There will always be racers who will try and get a deal of some kind. Tamiya America strives for balanced conditions wherever possible. 

The hardcore factory sponsored driver may not participate. An example of a racer that Tamiya America would not allow to compete would be the Jimmy Jacobson's, Josh Numan's and David Jun's of the RC industry. These types of drivers are clearly supported by a factory and would not be eligible to compete as Tamiya America supports their racing careers in all of the above mentioned points. 

Racers that have won the "GRAND" prize (a.k.a. TCS National title) ARE eligible to participate in regular season TCS races. They are also eligible to win the first place trophy, however they are not eligible to win prizes that are associated with first place. In turn, we ask past champions to donate their first place prize to any participant or spectator of their choice. 

All former TCS national title winners that won the trip to Japan are eligible to participate at the TCS North American Finals under the "Past Champions" grudge match class and any special classes. National title winners that did not win a trip to Japan are eligible to compete again at the Nationals in a trip winning class. 



General Rules Applying to All Vehicles Top 


Tamiya parts only. No parts from other manufactures unless specified here. 
Any manufacturer's electronic speed control, radio equipment, servo saver, antenna, antenna mount, pinion and spur gears, ball bearing, tire inserts, motor fan, motor heat sink are allowed in all classes. 
A 27 MHz or 75 MHz radio system must be used. A minimum of 2 frequencies is required. 2.4 GHz systems are also allowed. 
The batteries allowed for the 2009 season are: a. Sanyo NI-CD 2400, Sanyo NI-MH HV 3000, 3300 & 3600 
b. Panasonic 3000 Ultra Metal Hydride, Panasonic 3000 Stock Metal Hydride 
c. GP (Gold Peak) 3300 & 3700, 4300, 4700 
d. Intellect Batteries 3600, 3800 and LRP 3700, 4200 
e. EPIC 3800, EP 4600. 
f. Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for the following classes: F1, GT-1, GT-2, GT-3, MINI and 4WD-Off-Road. 

All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case!
Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.

TCS legal Hard-case Lipo batteries are listed below: 
Orion/Peak Carbon Edition 2400, 3200, 3400, 3600, 3800 Platinum Edition 4800, and 5000
Reedy 7.4 20C 5000 mah & 3200 
Core 7.4 5000 h 
Trinity Li-Pro 3800, and 4500 r> SMC Lightning Bolt 7.2 Red Hard Cased 4000, 5000 h
Track Power: Hard Case Gold Edition 7.4 Lipos 
Max Amps: 4200SS 35C 7.4V Hard Case
All Lipo batteries for TCS may not exceed 5000 maH!
As new Hard Cased Lipo batteries become available they will be reviewed and made legal upon inspection.
Update 3/17/09: the recent influx of new LiPo batteries emerging in the hobby R/C market, the TCS Series is adopting the same list as the one found on the ROAR approved list. However, we emphasize that All LiPo batteries must be "True" hard cased and not soft cased. If we see a ROAR approved battery that we deem soft case we will make note of it here banning it from the TCS series. 

g. Sport packs that are readily available at hobby stores are legal as long as they are assembled from the general hobby industry i.e. Orion, Peak, Reedy, Duratrax, Dynamite, Trinity and Hobbico etc. 


Batteries that are purchased direct from Sanyo, Panasonic, Intellect or Gold Peak that have no hobby industry branding are not legal. These batteries include those that are used in power tools and have a solid colored shrink-wrapping to them. Racers that still own batteries such as the Sanyo NI-CD 2000, 1400, 1700 or 1200 are allowed as long as they have the original hobby industry shrink-wrap. 
Lipo TECH rule: In the interest of safety and fairness, all LIPO batteries will be volt metered at TECH prior to a "race or qualifying" heat. Lipo batteries exceeding 8.44 volts will not be allowed to race on the track until after they have been discharged through the use of a discharger in tech 
Any Tamiya Hop-Op Option and spare part is allowed as long as it is used in the way it was designed, and on the vehicle it was designed for. 
NEW Spring Rule: Tamiya springs only. Tamiya springs must retain the factory paint/coating. It is illegal to remove the paint/coating from the springs. 
It is strictly forbidden to cut, mill or lighten the chassis in any class. It is strictly forbidden to re-engineer or modify the car in any way other than with Tamiya Hop-Ups. (This applies to all classes) 
All bodies must be painted and must be cut along the trim lines. No extra vents or holes may be added to the body. 
Any motor connector or direct hard wiring to the motor is allowed. 
Any battery connector or direct hard wiring to the battery is allowed. 
Tire conditioners are allowed on rubber/foam tires in all classes, but may be restricted at certain venues. (Some TCS host sites do not allow additives due to the track being indoors and the lack of ventilation) 
New Tire Tech Rule: In order to keep tech moving quickly and smoothly, tire warmers are no longer allowed in the tech area. 
New Motor Heat Sink Tech Rule: The use of any manufacturer's heat sink is legal; HOWEVER, it is illegal to form ice on your heat sink for use during your race or qualifying heat. 
New Motor Fan Rule: The use of any manufacturer's cooling fan is legal. However, the fan must be no larger than 1" x 1" and must run off of the receiver. It is now ILLEGAL to have a secondary battery to power the fan. No more than 2 fans in a vehicle. 
All bodies must use the wings that are supplied in the kit. Mixing and matching ABS plastic wings between different bodies is not allowed. Part number 53470 (Lightweight Wing) and 53604 (Racing Wing Set) or any future OPTIONAL wing set is allowed to be used for any sedan or sports car body. 
Update 3/17/09: Lightweight screws or adjustable turnbuckles that are made of aluminum, steel or Titanium that are made by other manufactures are allowed. i.e. any screw or turnbuckle is legal. (Be aware! If you win the National title down the road and head over to Japan for the Tamiya World Championships, all screws and turnbuckles must be TAMIYA only!) 
The use of thin shims (available at most hobby stores and now made available by Tamiya) to space out the slop or play in suspension arms, steering bell-cranks and wheel axles is permitted in all vehicles except in the spec class. Shimming the aforementioned components of the car in a way that alters the geometry of the car or its basic geometry design is not legal. 
The use of O-Rings on shock ball ends and camber/steering links is allowed. 
Enlarging or creating extra vent holes in wheels is not permitted. 
In the spirit of keeping TCS Racing unique in appearance to the public, the Subaru Legacy B4 body (items 53727, 49374 & 53824) is not legal for all GT classes. 
Any modification not called out specifically in these rules is not legal. 
If a driver finds a loophole within the rules, the exploitation will be deemed illegal at the discretion of the race director. 
RPM motor limits on Johnson motors will be imposed at certain TCS venues. 


Concourse Top 


A body submitted for concourse consideration must be mounted on a fully assembled operational chassis that is entered in the race event. 
The body is not required to run in a heat race. Concourse bodies, if raced, must comply with all other rules and may not enhance the performance of the vehicle. 
Concourse winners may be required to demonstrate that their vehicles are functional if asked by the judges. Serious contenders for concourse (Best of Show) should be ready to demonstrate the vehicles' functionality during or after judging if requested. 
Dioramas or extra figures are not allowed during concourse judging. Driver figures inside the vehicle are permitted. 
New for 2009: Wheels used for concourse/best of show must be Tamiya wheels. Wheels used must match kit supplied size (i.e. no 26mm wheels on a Mini). Appearance Modifications to the wheels is permitted. 
You may only enter a best of show or concourse entry in relation to the class that you are entered/racing in. I.E. A racer may not enter F-1 concourse if he/she is only racing in the GT-2 class. 




SPEC/Novice Top 


The Spec class is intended for Novice drivers. It will be at the discretion of the host site to weed out drivers who are attempting to enter the Spec Novice class who are of expert or intermediate ability. 

NEW for 2009: The only legal chassis is the TT-01, TT-01R and TT-01E chassis. 
The only Tamiya Hop-Ups allowed are: a. Any Tamiya aluminum or plastic oil-filled shocks. 
b. Any Tamiya springs (53163, 49382, and 49389) 
c. TT-01 aluminum center prop shaft (53620, and 54026) 
b. TT-01 ball bearings (53497, and 54025) 
c. TT-01 adjustable arm set (53674) 
d. TT-01 turnbuckle steering tie-rod set (53662) 
e. TT-01 carbon upper deck (53672) 
f. 5mm aluminum ball connectors 
g. Aluminum clamp type wheel hubs (4mm, 5mm, 6mm) 


NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
NimH and NiCd batteries are legal for Spec class racing. See general rules for legal TCS batteries. 
The stock 19-tooth size pinion is the only gear allowed. 
You must run kit type tires (Racing Slicks {50454}, Racing Radials {50419}, Racing Semi Slick Tires {50810}) 
Any tire insert may be used. 
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels.




GT3 Top 


The GT-3 class is perfect for those drivers graduating from the Spec Novice class and for those racers wanting to race in a spec horsepower formula. Chassis tuning and driving skill make for close door-to-door racing against skilled and intermediate drivers. 


Tub Chassis kits only. Carbon plate double deck cars are not permitted in this class. 
The allowable chassis for this class are: TB-01, TB-02, TB-02R, TB-03, TA-04, TA-05, TA-05 IFS, TA-05R, TA-05 IFSR, TA-05 Version 2, TL-01, TL-01 LA, TT-01, TT-01R, TT-01E, TA-02, TA-03, FF-01 and FF-02. 
Tamiya Hop-Ups only. 
NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
Hard cased LIPO batteries are legal for GT3 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS LIPO's. 
All GT-3 cars must meet a minimum weight of 1500 Grams. 
All Tamiya sedan/rally/sports bodies are legal. 
Tamiya 24mm tires and wheels only. 
Any tire insert may be used. 
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels. 
Changing the camber-link positions on the car other than the way it was intended is not allowed. 




GT2 Top 


The GT-2 class has received a major makeover. This class is for intermediate hobbyists and racers wanting a TRUE SPEC class using the latest Tamiya chassis, brushless motors and battery technologies. Welcome to the NEW GT-2 class!


TA-05 IFS, TA-05 Version 2 and TB-03 IFS tub chassis cars only. 
Tamiya Hop Ops specifically for these chassis only. 
17.5 Brushless motors only! To keep the GT-2 class as spec as possible it is limited to the Novak 3417 17.5 Pro brushless motor with yellow ring and the LRP 50850 Vector X-11 Stock Spec 17.5 motor with yellow ring. These two motors have fixed hardware timing. Tampering with the hardware timing or inner winding is not allowed. It is easy for tech officials to determine if the hardware timing has been altered. Both Novak and LRP use 3 screws to attach the motor halves together. One such screw on both motors has a set distance between the motor solder tab and said screw. If this distance is altered we will know the motor has been tampered with. Note: All 3 power wires from the speed control must be used and soldered to the motor solder tab. No cutting the "Blue" wire.

LRP 50850 17.5 Vector X-11 Stock Spec Novak 3417 17.5 Pro 






Hard cased LIPO batteries are legal for GT-2 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS LIPO's. 
All GT-2 cars must meet a minimum weight of 1500 Grams. 
NEW for 2009: IFS specific bodies to the TA-05 IFS, TA05 version 2 and TB-03 IFS are the only legal bodies for GT-2. (i.e. NSX 2007, 350 R, Lexus SC 430, ARTA Garaiya, Xanavi Nismo GT-R R35, Takata NSX 2008) 
Tamiya 24mm tires and wheels only. 
Any tire insert may be used. 
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels. 
Changing the camber link positions on the car other than the way it was intended is not allowed. 
New for 2009: GT-2 will adopt 8-minute main events. 




GT1 Top 


The GT-1 class is the ultimate for Touring Cars in TCS. Here advanced hobbyists and racers get to race in a formula that has higher speeds and more exotic cars available from Tamiya. If speed and exotic cars are your thing, this is the right class for you. State-of-the-Art cars are usually found racing in this premiere class.


All Tamiya TA, TB, TT, TL, EVO, 414, 415, and 416 series sedan chassis' (TA01, TA02, TA03, TA04, TA-05, TL01, TT-01, TT-01R, TT-01E, TB01, TB-02, TB-02R, TB-03, TB Evo 1,2,3,4,5 MS, FF01, FF02, 414M, 414MII & 415, 415MS, 415MSX, 415MSX MRE, 415MSXX, 416). 
Tamiya Hop-Ups only. 
NEW for 2009: 13.5 ROAR Legal Brushless motors are now the standard specification for GT-1 racing. (10.5 motors have been removed for the 2009 season) Brushed 19T motors have also been removed from the class.
Update 3/24/09: 13.5 brushless motors must meet ROAR rules. click here for file 
Hard cased LIPO batteries are legal for GT1 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS LIPO's. 
All GT-1 cars must meet a minimum weight of 1500 Grams. 
Tamiya 24mm tires and wheels only. 
Any tire insert may be used. 
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels. 
Changing the camber-link positions on the car other than the way it was intended is not allowed. 
Countersinking carbon fiber plate parts is permitted. 




Mini Chassis Top 


The Mini's are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure! Fun is the game here with stock silver can motor power.


Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller. 
Tamiya Hop-Ups only. 
No chassis lightening allowed. 
A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (A front wheel drive body must be used with a front-drive chassis. A rear wheel drive body must be used with a rear wheel chassis) 
Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). 
New for 2009: Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm. 
NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04. 
Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used. 
Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used. 
The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted. 
All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Guess that's a no.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/12/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 07/12/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (1 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles (Trucks/Rally/Cars): (6 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*Mini Coopers: (5 car last week)*
Projected 3+

*VTA: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 8+. Expecting a few out-of town racers!! 

*13.5 Rubber TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

KyleJ said:


> Would an A123 2200mah pack be "legal" for our Mini Cooper class? Or would it not be worth running? Tamiya has their own branded version of the same battery and charger out now (not quite in US it seems). I'm still iffy on switching to lipo.



It would work fine if it's legal, but you're limited on gear ratio (correct me if I'm wrong) and couldn't increase your rollout to make up for the Voltage difference.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Barriers*

I made some improvments to the track barriers for this weekend. There will be no joiners on the back straight-a -way and they're white. More improvements to come.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I guess it's time to go lipo shopping then.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mini Battery*

I liked the SMC 4600 the best, but I also ran a 3800 and a 3900. Why? It was what I had.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm kinda of limited on what I can choose to fit the M03. I'm looking at one of Team Orions hard cased packs with the curved sides to fit like a stick pack. I'm probably either going to pick up one of the 3400s or two of the 2400s and a Team Checkpoint balancer for my Ice charger depending on my budget. Don't know if they stock any of those at Hobbytown though.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*batt, balancer*

In stock, 39.99 ea.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I was in Hobbytown yesterday looking at M0-3 parts. They had a few bodies, plenty of tires (slick and treaded), multiple selections of wheels, both Orion "stick pack style" Lipo batteries that are TCS/Mini-Cooper legal, a M03-L kit (with body and basic Tamiya fwd/rev speed control), a M0-4 RTR kit with Beetle body (rwd), M0-3 RTR kit with ?? body, TCS legal Silvercan motors, and upgraded aluminum shocks.

There are probably a few other parts stashed behind the counters, but what I listed above is what I could immediately see.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll probably stop by there this weekend. Can't make it to this weekend's racing though. Gonna be taking my full scale Mini to the track on Sunday.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*new track*

Count me in for VTA 17.5 or 13.5 or 1/8 nitro onroad


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone want to try and do 3 heats and a main?


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Rockie0366 said:


> Anyone want to try and do 3 heats and a main?


Wouldn't bother me, but I doubt we would have time. They like to have the track put up by 5pm, when the store closes.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday*

A big THANKS to everyone that came to race yesterday. We had some VTA friends from Illinois show up. That gave us an 11 car VTA field. I don't remember how many, but the 13.5 Pro Stock class also saw its biggest turn-out yet.

Next weekends weather also looks to be one of the best weather days yet. Sunny with a high of 78o. Really doesn't sound like the middle of July.

I'm planning a trophy race for late August, early September. Raffle prizes, trophys and fun. More info to follow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the results from racing. I will try to get those posted this evening.

I had a lot of fun battling Mark Lyons for a number of laps in the VTA A-main. I was doing a good job of protecting my line without blocking and Mark was showing a lot of patience waiting for me to make a mistake. I finally over-shot the turn by the loop and Mark was able to cut underneath for the pass. Out of all of the racing I did this weekend, that was probably the most fun I had.

*Oh, a big thanks to Hobbytown and Bob Cordell on the improved boards!!* Track setup/tear-down should take less time. Also the connections between boards are very smooth, which is always good.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*speeeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooo*

I have gtb now. Looking at three speedos to get after I buy school stuff for kids. Any personal experience good or bad will be appreciated. I will be accepting any donations for my racing @ bobs and slots :tongue:
1. tekin rs pro $200.00
2. asc lrp spx comp $160
3. asc lrp sxx tc comp $200


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Speedo*

I'd suggest the SPX. With a lower gear it'll make more top end. That's where they're pullin' ya. Other than they also don't over-drive the corners and have a car with real good on power steering.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Boards*

Buildin' more new boards for the track. I'm lookin' to build a layout a little bigger for this 75o, partly sunny, Sunday race. A bit more twisty.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 07/12/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...3m55.578..*Tommy Campbell* (Touring Car)
....2....2....16...4m04.141..Ezra (Monster Truck)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....25...5m06.828..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....24...5m14.203..Brian Smith
....3....3....23...5m11.203..Chuck Ray
....4....4....19...5m10.203..Kenny Sizemore

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 raced in Novice)

1/18th Vehicle (3 qualified, 2 broke, main was cancelled)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kenny Sizemore
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mark Lyons
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..??

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....43...8m01.203..*Mark Lyons - Bump to A*
....2....1....41...8m09.515..Jordan Wahl
....3....2....36...8m07.468..Kenny Sizemore
....4....4....05...1m00.390..Rockie Piccione

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....46...8m05.234..*Scott Sanders*
....2....2....45...8m00.047..Chris Poloncak
....3....8....45...8m08.359..Mark Lyons
....4....3....45...8m09.047..Greg Cobb
....5....5....44...8m03.984..Brian Smith
....6....6....44...8m14.172..Steve Martin
....7....4....43...8m01.109..Bob Cordell
....8....7....10...3m43.984..Chuck Ray

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...6m08.938..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....1....35...6m00.313..Scott Sanders
....3....6....35...6m12.500..Mark Lyons
....4....3....34...5m58.500..Brian Smith
....5....4....33...6m00.750..Bob Cordell
....6....5....32...6m07.625..Steve Martin


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

After having a chance to look over the main results from Sunday, I must have thought the 13.5 main was over and pulled over before I was done - DOH! I also wrecked near the end of the VTA main which cost me 6 seconds. If not for that, I might have had a chance at 3rd or 4th.

----------
Here are some quick stats from the Hobbytown Parking lot racing. 

- Last week was the largest turn-out of the summer with 26 total entries.
- Averaging 20 entries over the last 5 weeks.
- 13.5 TC (6) & VTA (11) had their biggest turn-outs.
- VTA is averaging almost 8 racers each week
- VTA has had 4 different winners in 5 weeks (Greg Cobb is the only repeat winner)

Some other notes/observations. 

-There have been Slash or Monster trucks racing the last 4 weeks. If the class continues to grow, there has been discussions of adding portable jumps to the layout.
-There have been a number of novice drivers racing over the last few weeks. We will find a class for our novice racers to run in.
-Mark Lyons ran a 17.5 motor in the 13.5 class last week and was very competitive. I know there are some local racers with 17.5 motors, so this might be another option.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

What days and times does HT run??? Is it every week??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Day*

After long deliberation, we race on Sunday's. Every Sunday. All summer long. Count on it. Sunday. Every Sunday. Post #68 


This Sunday too. Expected weather, 75o, partly sunny. Is this the middle of July?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Cars*

1/16 E Revo guys were in this week getting thier stuff ready and said they would be there this Sunday. Small cars, bring 'em out.


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

i will have my vendetta with me:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

On a different forum I had some racers talking about bringing out their nitro NTC3 cars. Not sure if they will be there this weekend. I should be there Sunday with at least my VTA and Mini Cooper. Speaking of Sunday...

----------
*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/19/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 07/19/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3+

*1/18 Scale Vehicle: (3 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (2 cars last week)*
Projected 3+

*Mini Coopers: (4 car last week)*
Projected 4+

*VTA: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ 

*13.5 Rubber TC (6 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (no cars last week)*
Projected 3??


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

TC3's? BRING EM' OUT!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I let the guys know on rctech.net know we have a few nitro racers. Hopefully they will show up tomorrow.

Weather should be great. I plan on being there with at least my VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 07/19/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 racer)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m01.047..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....22...5m01.172..Houston Thomas
....3....6....22...5m01.547..Brian Smith
....4....3....22...5m02.047..Chuck Ray
....5....4....22...5m07.422..Tom Johnson
....6....7....20...5m07.234..Mika Woodward
....7....8....18...5m03.422..Kyle Jarboe
....8....9....11...3m10.547..Dave Hambrock
....9....5....02...1m09.375..Kenny Sizemore

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 practiced)

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 practiced)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...8m05.123..*Brandon Scobel - Bump to A*
....2....3....34...5m08.500..A J Heck (First time racer!)
....3....2....34...5m10.562..Kenny Sizemore
....4....4....04...0m54.812..Rockie Piccione

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....44...8m06.531..*TC3 - Brian Smith*
....2....4....43...8m12.218..TC5 - Bob Cordell
....3....3....42...8m02.343..TC5 - Mark Lyons
....4....1....42...8m14.468..TC5 - Greg Cobb
....5....5....40...8m07.968..TC3 - Chuck Ray
....6....7....39...8m04.281..TC4 - Steve Martin
....7....8....36...8m09.968..TT01 - Scott Rance
....8....9....35...8m13.156..TC4 - Brandon Scobel
....9....6....09...4m07.906..TC5 - Jordan Wahl

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...6m02.359..*Mark Lyons* (Was using 17.5 motor)
....2....2....32...6m06.672..Greg Cobb
....3....3....31...6m10.422..Steve Martin
....4....5....25...6m21.313..Rockie Piccione
....5....6....24...6m01.734..Greg Hallenbeck
....6....4....24...6m15.797..kenny Sizemore

1/10 Nitro TC - Main (2 raced)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xx.xxx..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....xx...xx.xxx..??


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a blast today! Good show Bob C.!

Thanks to Mark and Chuck for letting my pit under their tents and the use of the AC power.

I ran the same setup on my mini Cooper that I run on the carpet and it worked great. I also over drove the corners like I do on carpet. 

Hopefully I can make it out next weeek.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I will finally be in town next week! See ya on Sunday w/ Cooper and VTA. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Great Day*

The "Hobby gods" shown thier beautiful face today, and what a great racing day it was. Certainly, there was that very brief amount of precipitation, but the track seemed to dry in @ 45 seconds after it quit. Very close, highly contested battles in all the races.
As always, THANKS to all the participants who came out to make our entries the biggest turn-out of the summer. I believe the number was @ 30.
I ran out of boards to make the even bigger layout, but will work this week to make a remedy for that situation. The layout was bigger, but only by depth, not by width.
Let's hope the weather holds out for more good racing this coming Sunday, we race on Sunday, every Sunday, count on it, Sunday. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from racing yesterday.

Hobbytown continues to increase the size of the track and make improvements to the barriers. The layout had a good mix of speed and handling. The chicane in the infield was a nice addition. There were quite a few spectators during the mains which was great to see. There was a very brief shower at the end of the 2nd round, which ended up being a nice break before the mains. There were plenty of EZ-UPs in the parking lot for everyone to huddle under. The track dried out very quickly and the mains went off without any issues. There were 30 entries total not including the various other cars that practiced before racing.

Each week there have been a few novice racers. The novice class is an introductory class for new racers and is a run what you brung class. Young and old racers are welcome.

Mini Cooper saw their largest turn-out of the summer (9). There was great racing between 2nd-5th place in the main with all cars on the same lap. The gap between 2nd-4th was only 1 second. There were a lot of smiles after that race.

1/18 scale saw a few racers practicing, but there wasn't a heat. Since this is a open motor/battery class, all "micro" cars/trucks are welcome including 1/16 scale Revo & 1/16 Slash.

13.5 Lipo Rubber TC had a good turn-out and a few new racers. The winner of the main was using a 17.5 motor, which proves good driving can make up for lack of horsepower. 

1/10 Nitro TC saw a few racers on Sunday. Good to see or should I say hear the fueled cars running.

VTA continues to be the biggest class of the summer (12). Rockie P. had the fast car in the B-main, but broke out early which gave the win/bump-up to Brandon S. In the A-main, Brian Smith (me) had the fast car all day and took the win. There was some good racing between 2nd-4th the entire main. Bob C. took 2nd and Mark L. 3rd was able to hold off Greg C. 4th.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Racin', New Stuff*

The Cooper battle was incredible to watch. With the "Land Rush" start and the top 2 thru 5 cars seconds apart. It was a beautiful sight to see all 9 cars dukin' it out. We sold the '94 Monte Carlo RTR Mini after that race. Good for that guy. I can't get any more of that one. I'm bringing in the "Suzuki Swift" kit in its stead. 
The VTA race was also a very competitive race. My car was pretty good. I was able to hang with Brian and Mark for the first few laps, but the "Cole" took over my throttle finger and I fell back a bit, never being able to catch back to Brian. Mark had some wall, disc issues allowing me by to get second out of it. After the VTA race, 2 TC4 RTR were sold. Maby we'll see those cars on the track soon. 
I'm getting more wood tody to build and paint more boards to get that bigger layou going. When complete, the layou will be bigger and better suited to avoiding the crack in the pavement.
I ordered personal I-Lap transponders to be for sale before this Sunday's race. I'll do my best to keep 'em as cheap as possible.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday's Entries*

I just got a word that the "Boys from Illinois" will be back this Sunday. Welcome Race Fans.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Current forecast from Weather.com is calling for another pleasant day on Sunday. After trying out a new set of tires on my Mini-Cooper last week, I'm looking forward to racing. Speaking of racing...

----------

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​07/26/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 07/26/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3??

*1/18 & 1/16 Scale Vehicles: (2 practiced last week)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (1 practiced last week)*
Projected 2??

*Mini Coopers: (9 car last week)*
Projected 5+

*VTA: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (At least 2 VTA from Illinois!)

*13.5 Rubber TC (6 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (2 cars raced last week)*
Projected 2??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday, New Racers!!!*

Boy, it sure was great weather, great friends, great track (if I may say so myself), great racing. And there was plenty to be had.
I want to thank all the participants who came out today. And thanks to the out-of-town racers that came in today. Next weeks long range forecast is reported as what we bountifully received today. 80o and sunny. 
We had 5 new racers today. 3 in 1/18th, and 2 in VTA. They weren't afraid to give it a try. And did a real good job making it through the day.
I'm thinking abiut doing something different in the VTA A Main. I think I want to have a 50 lap race for the VTA A Main. Report.
The addition of new boards was nice. 116' X 48' was our latest design.
We're working on a taller driver's stand as our next improvement, along with a trailor. Anybody know of an appropriate trailor for sale, let me know. 
Next Sunday, let's get it on!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Weather was great, and the track layout was GREAT. Its alot of fun racing on a big track. Barriers are much improved, thanks Bob. As always Bob, Steve and the Hobbytown crew put on a good and fun show. Thanks guys.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

My son and I had a great time stopping out and watching the racing, too bad I couldn't get out in time to race.

The track looked great. Huge lanes with some tricky turns. Some VERY fast sections with some tight technical sections. I regret turning down Mark L.'s offer to drive his cooper in one of the heats.


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hats off to the hobbytown crew and Mr. Cordell! Had a blast! I think I finished my worst ever, tore more things up in one day than I can remember, and had the best time I've ever had racing onroad! I'll be back next sunday for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a great time today! Thanks everyone involved. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a good time too. Thanks again for a good race day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the results sheets. I will get them posted this evening (Monday).


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*transponders*

Bob did you get the ilap transponders in yet? I was thinking about buying one off the net.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Not in stock yet. Working to have 'em by Friday. Thunder Power 5000, 40C just came in.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 07/26/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced with Trucks)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m06.156..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....18...5m11.343..Houston Thomas
....3....4....17...5m01.281..Brian Smith
....4....2....17...5m15.531..Brock Lyons
....5....5....16...5m15.656..Kyle Jarboe
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 raced with Trucks)

1/18th & 1/16th Trucks
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....18...5m11.453..Mike Harper
....2....2....16...5m05.203..Jon Gillam
....3....5....12...5m07.031..Steven Harper
....4....4....11...5m23.766..Jared Ingold
....5....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Fritz McCorkle (DNS)
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Cameron Darnell

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...8m08.813..*Chris Poloncak*
....2....2....37...8m05.875..Greg Cobb
....3....3....36...8m03.625..Charlie Arterburn
....4....4....36...8m06.688..Brian Smith
....5....9....35...8m04.688..Bob Cordell
....6....5....34...8m10.875..Mark Lyons
....7....6....33...8m06.750..Steve Martin
....8....7....32...7m48.438..Brock Lyons
....9....8....30...8m24.125..Ben Moss
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jordan Wahl (DNS)
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Rockie Piccione (DNS)

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...6m07.328..*Chris Poloncak* (17.5 motor)
....2....2....28...6m10.391..Mark Lyons (17.5 motor)
....3....4....27...6m06.203..Greg Cobb (13.5 motor)
....4....5....26...6m01.891..Brian Smith (13.5 motor)
....5....8....25...6m08.641..Charlie Arterburn (13.5 motor?)
....6....7....23...6m09.516..Brock Lyons (17.5 motor?)
....7....3....21...6m01.766..Ben Moss (? motor)
....8....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (13.5 motor)

1/10 Nitro TC - Main (2 raced)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick recap from racing on Sunday.

Overall Sunday was the largest turn-out of the summer with 31 entries. The layout was just the right mix of speed and handling, rewarding the driver who could go quickly through the tight sections. The "new" track barriers have proven to be very car friendly and also allow Hobbytown staff have the track up early for practice.

We had 6 cars racing in the "Truck" class on Sunday. There were a couple 1/16 scale, a few 1/18 scale, and a 1/10 scale racing together. Of all the racers in the main, all cars finished and were running well with Mike Harper taking the win. 

We had 6 Mini Coopers. Mark Lyons had his M03-M Cooper running smooth through the corners and the bumps and took 1st. Houston Thomas was running a M03-L and finished 2nd. Overall the entire field was even with the bumps and corner dots really deciding the race. The "motorcross" start in the main is probably the best part of the racing.

VTA saw 3 new racers on Sunday and continues to be the biggest class. Out of town racer Chris Poloncak improved his setup the most during the day and looked good in the main to take the win. Greg Cobb also had a good car and finished 2nd. Charlie Arterburn took 3rd on his first race outside.

13.5 Rubber TC had their biggest turn-out of the summer with 8 racers. Chris Poloncak had his Honda 2000 body/17.5 combo handling great to take the win. You could say realistic looks and handling was the winner. Mark Lyons also was running a 17.5 motor and came in 2nd. The best of the 13.5 drivers was Greg Cobb in 3rd.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone got some alligator clips I could borrow so I can run my ICE off my car battery? Unless someone has a power source I could just tap into :hat:

Should be there Sunday with the Mini Cooper and VTA.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I do have the alligator clips that came with my ICE. I can't use them because it's a pain to get to the battery on the car I'm bringing this time, so I'd like to tap into somebody else's generator or something if possible tomorrow.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Transponders for sale in stock. $38 each.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mini's*

The "Cooper Battle", with the land rush starts is certainly one of the highlights of Sunday's races. I'm moving the "Cooper Battle" to one of the later races of the day for those of you who have a hard time making the 12:00 start time. VTA races will be earlier, obviously. Welcome all "Mini Racers".


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*8/2/9 Sunday*

Boy, it sure was a beautiful day for racing. Next Sunday promises to be actual summer with highs @ 89o and sunny. Great racing, great friends. Brian helps the newcomers all that he can with set-up and Mark is a great coach. Coach me some Mark. Nevermind, I'm too old for that.
On one hand, I apologise for putting all of us in the Main, on the other hand, a few rolling chicanes makes a better driver out of all of us, includind the chicanes.
I can't belive, after a spring change,(which I normally never do at the track), you guys let me sit on the "Pole".(kinda hurt). After I drove into turn 1, in the Main too fast, cars came undreneath, I got hit in the side, popped an old ballcup off the rear R turnbuckle, fixed it, I was able to come up with 4th or 5th. 
Thanks to all who had fun racing. Thanks to all who helped tear-down. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the results from Sunday and I will post them this afternoon.

Quick recap from parking lot racing Sunday:

Weather was perfect for racing. I saw at least 1 Slash practicing, at least 1 drift car, and a few other misc. racers working on setups. Track layout was a bit larger and a bit more technical. Lap times were a bit slower, but racing was good during qualifying.

- Mini Cooper had a great turn-out with 12 cars. There were also a couple 1/18 scale vehicles running with the Cooper. The land rush start in the main was fun to watch and only a couple cars got spun around, but no one needed to be marshalled. Mark Lyons took the win with his fast M03-M/Honda. Houston Thomas came in 2nd with a much improved car from last week. Cody Woods had the crowd favorite body of the day with a Tamiya Lunch Box van body and came in 3rd. Cody was fast in a straight line, but the high center of gravity on the body hurt him in the turns.

VTA had 10 cars and a few new drivers. One of the new drivers was using the HPI Corvette body which was nice to see. We ran all cars in the main. Turns 1-3 were fairly technical which shuffled the field a bit on the 1st lap. TQ Bob Cordell had the fastest lap of the main, but contact on the 1st lap ruined his shot at victory. Mark Lyons was able to stay out of trouble for most the race to take the win. Brian Smith had his TC3 running fast in the main, but too many unforced mistakes late meant he had to settle for 2nd. Cody Woods rounded out the top 3. Speaking of top 3, 1st was an HPI Camaro, 2nd was an HPI 'Cuda, and 3rd was a Pegasus Mustang.

In the Touring Pro Stock main, Greg Hallenbeck had a fast car and took the win with very consistent driving. Greg Cobb came in 2nd with his best run of the day in his self described "junk car". Brian Smith came in 3rd. Brian dug into his r/c body stash and brought out an HPI Ford GT body, which looked cool going around the track. Just a note, Protoform makes very good rubber tire touring car bodies such as the R9. However, other bodies are acceptable in this class. I would recommend opting for a good handling body to go with the speeds of max allowed 13.5 brushless motors.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 08/02/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (4 raced with Mini Cooper)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....19...5m10.000..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....18...5m10.562..Huston Thomas
....3....3....18...5m18.000..Cody Woods
....4....4....17...5m02.437..Brock Lyons
....5....5....16...5m07.125..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....15...5m12.187..Kyle Jarboe
....7....8....14...5m10.125..Craig Barrett
....8...11....14...5m13.937..Rockie Piccione
....9....9....10...5m24.203..Brennan Bobrow
...10....7....08...2m43.937..Mika Woodward
...11...10....01...1m17.609..Keaton Carr 
...12...12....00...0m00.000..Tyler Thomas

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 Slash practiced)

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced with Mini Coopers)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...8m15.000..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....32...8m00.500..Brian Smith
....3....5....32...8m04.250..Cody Woods
....4....6....31...8m09.312..Brock Lyons
....5....1....31...8m11.937..Bob Cordell
....6....8....26...8m35.406..AJ Heck
....7....3....25...6m54.187..Greg Cobb
....8....7....22...8m01.750..Jordan Wahl
....9...10....16...7m29.953..Garrett Carr
...10....9....04...7m11.375..Tommy Campbell

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...6m02.047..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....5....26...6m13.235..Greg Cobb
....3....2....26...6m01.235..Brian Smith (Added missed lap)
....4....4....15...3m35.297..Brock Lyons
....5....3....08...1m52.547..Mark Lyons

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 practiced)


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have the results from Sunday and I will post them this afternoon.
> 
> Quick recap from parking lot racing Sunday:
> 
> ...



Lets discuss the 13.5 class; we seem to be drifting away from "Pro-Mod" rules and more towards a "GT" class (which is fine) So lets define the rules up front...What tires do we deem legal? Sorex style, the hpi slicks, any rubber or is there a rule? Are we going to stick with the 13.5 (I vote for that) or are we downgrading to the 17.5?

P.S. Look for a Nissan 350Z Greddy coming to a track soon near you...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rules*

To me, the attraction of the VTA and the Mini class, is that the bodies look like real cars. When the crowd sees these cars, they can relate to them. The R9R's and so on have an advantage in downforce, but they don't look like any real cars. They're a homogenasation of many cars. The GT40, the S2000 Spoon brought the crowd's interest up much more than the normally run bodies. More interest should make more drivers in the class.
We set the rules in the beginning of the year to be 13.5/19turn motors, 4 wheel drive touring cars. I definately want to keep that part in place. I would say, no GTP bodies. 2 door or 4 door sedans only should be allowed. I painted up a Honda NSX with some tuner wheels for a customer that came out to be very striking in appearance.
I don't run the class unless it needs more entries to run. I have no intention to change my R9R since I don't run that often. My opinion as race director is certainly weighted, but I want you guys that run the class week to week to throw in on it.


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

The current bodies were running are supposed to be the highest down force and best handling right? What does it hurt if someone runs a more realistic body? The only one it really hurts is theirself right? JW


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

hey guys.. the next time you guys race and if that Moss Kid runs with ya.. nudge him out of your way and tell him that's from me..cuz if i was racing.. I would have taken him out!!!! LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally like running realistic bodies. I don't mind running a more realistic body against the R9R body for example, even if I'm giving up a little performance. I do think we should limit the max motor to 13.5 brushless/19t brushed and rubber tires.

If I had to vote I'd say let the more realistic bodies run against the R9R bodies as long as racing is clean and cars are setup well.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> To me, the attraction of the VTA and the Mini class, is that the bodies look like real cars.
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY why I run the classes I run. Though I do like the competition and technical aspects of 1/12th scale. I just wish I could compete at 1/12th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Extended forecast is calling for warm sunny day on Sunday! I'll be there with my EZ-UP with extra space.

As a reminder, Hobbytown does sell cold drinks at their front counter. 

----------

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​08/09/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 08/09/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3??

*1/18 & 1/16 Scale Vehicles: (2 raced last week)*
Projected 3+

*Slash/Monster Truck: (1 practiced last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*13.5 Rubber TC (5 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC (1 car practiced last week)*
Projected ??


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*sunday sunday sunday*

If I can get out of an back to school ice cream social, count me in for some rc fun. Yes greg your "lunch bitch" may be back. Funny I fly and buy, is this how it works. lololol:thumbsup:


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 17, 2005)

PDK RACING said:


> If I can get out of an back to school ice cream social, count me in for some rc fun. Yes greg your "lunch bitch" may be back. Funny I fly and buy, is this how it works. lololol:thumbsup:


Where was I Wes


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Gunpowder said:


> Where was I Wes


Who is wes?


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Gunpowder said:


> Where was I Wes


Maybe you can fly and buy this sunday, we welcome all in the lunch bitch crew. we are an equal oppertunity offender. We at the lunch bitch crew don't care what motor, body, tires you want to run because to us, the lunch bitch crew, you are still a pain in the ass in the end....:wave:


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Its going to be a warm day tomorrow. I'll have extra space under my EZ-UP if anybody wants to stay out of the sun.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Drinks*

I'm bringin' a loaded cooler to the track. Cans-.$75, bottles-$1. Whatever you do, keep hydrated. You'll race mo betta. It's only supposed to be @ 93o tomorrow. If it was 101, that'd be hot. 93o, it's no big deal. It's summer, finally, at last, for at least one weekend.


----------



## 8164-Tec (Aug 10, 2009)

Where are to Races held? What town?


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

indianapolis, indiana


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*8/9/9*

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46250)

In the parking lot.

Another great racing Sunday. Congrats to the winners. Thanks to all who came out for summer fun in the sun. Thanks to our friends who made the trip in from Lafayette. We'll do it again next Sunday.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm bringin' a loaded cooler to the track. Cans-.$75, bottles-$1. Whatever you do, keep hydrated. You'll race mo betta. It's only supposed to be @ 93o tomorrow. If it was 101, that'd be hot. 93o, it's no big deal. It's summer, finally, at last, for at least one weekend.


It was hot, I don't care what you say...If not for the breeze, I think I would have found a way to drive from inside my truck in the A/C.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Racing was pretty good on Sunday. It was a nice summer day on the parking lot. The parking lot always gets a nice breeze in the afternoon. For a few dollars, you can pick up 4 cinder blocks from a hardware store to secure each leg on an EZ-UP. 

The track had a similar layout to last week, but the infield had a much tighter chicane and the end of the straight led to a 135 degree turn. Again it proved to be a decent mix of speed and handling. 

In the Mini Cooper Class, Mark Lyon's car proved to be fast no matter who was driving it. Mark let his son Brock run a heat with it and it looked just as fast. There were two 1/18 scale trucks running with the Mini Coopers, which actually ran similar laps times.

In VTA there was a 9 car A-Main. TQ Brian Smith led the field in a rolling start which resulted in a pretty good first lap. Brian led from start to finish in his trusty TC3/'Cuda to take the win. Greg Cobb got a great jump on the first lap to move up to 2nd where he finished with his TC5/Camaro. Greg was catching up to 1st late in the race as it looked like the leader was coasting to the victory. Bob Cordell fell back in the field early, but was able to drive back up to 3rd in his TC3/Boss Mustang.

13.5 Touring saw some battling at the beginning of the race. Fast driver Greg Hallenbeck got tangled with traffic early which allowed Brian Smith to jump to the early lead. Brian was unable to maintain the lead after clipping a corner in the infield. Brian had to make a quick pit stop to fix his body. He fell back in the field and was challenging 2nd place Mark Lyons late, but ran out of time. Greg Hallenbeck made up for a slow start to take 1st with his fast car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 08/09/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced in other classes)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...5m07.016..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....19...5m08.516..Brock Lyons
....3....3....17...5m06.016..Mike Harper
....4....4....16...5m12.391..Dae Hambrock
....5....5....04...3m03.266..Steve Harper

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced with Mini Coopers)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...8m09.203..*Brian Smith*
....2....3....38...8m09.390..Greg Cobb
....3....2....38...8m12.953..Bob Cordell
....4....5....37...8m10.365..Mark Lyons
....5....6....36...8m04.265..Brock Lyons
....6....4....35...8m18.703..Steve Martin
....7....7....31...8m12.515..AJ Heck
....8....8....29...8m14.390..Cody Arms
....9....9....03...2m37.281..Tommy Campbell


Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...6m10.515..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....29...6m02.015..Mark Lyons
....3....4....29...6m11.921..Brian Smith
....4....3....27...6m04.890..Greg Cobb
....5....5....22...6m04.500..Brock Lyons

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Bob you have pm

B


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Great day of racing!!! It was hot, but a light breeze made it bearable.

And thanks for the three rounds of qualifying heats Bob. It took me that long to get the gremlins out of the mini Cooper.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*8/16/09, Sunday*

I thought it was a beautiful day to be outside doing something in the sun, and hey, what comes to my mind is racin'. Tom, thanks for coming out, helping with track pick-up, and congratulations on your first win of many to come out with the Mini, on the asphalt. Thanks to all who came and all who helped. 
I think the heat may be gone for the summer. Next Sunday's forecast is 83o and sunny. 
Congrats to Brian on 2-in-a-row in VTA and to Mika on his first win in "Slash".
Next week, VTA, think about reverse direction in the Main.
If the classes keep to status quo, if you guys want to keep with 3 heats and the Mains, as long as racers can get to the line within the 5 minute interval with breaks as I ran, I'm for it. Tell us what you think.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Year End, '09*

By the way, guys. There are 6 more parking lot races this year. Two more in August and four in September, with one being the 9/13/09 "Trophy Race". So if you may be weak in attendance, but love to race the asphalt @ "Hobbytown's Sunday Series, there's only a handfull of races left to get your race on. I think that into October, people,(including myself and friends), move to the inside.
Don't forget, IMO, I've got the best P.A/music, in all of parking lot racing. See ya next Sunday.
The layout will be changed, but condusive to "Reverse Rotation".


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Got a chance to make it down to watch some of the action today and the new place and track looks great! If the weather is a little cooler I may make my asphalt debut next weekend...:thumbsup:

Also when you guys get ready to do some indoor racing don't forget that RC Hobbies Plus in Lafayette is moving to a really nice new facility that is sure to be awesome. Hope to see some new faces this season.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rubbin'*

And hey, lest I forget, goin' thru lapped traffic, beatin' and bangin' for second with Greg, that was way fun.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

trerc said:


> Got a chance to make it down to watch some of the action today and the new place and track looks great! If the weather is a little cooler I may make my asphalt debut next weekend...:thumbsup:
> 
> Also when you guys get ready to do some indoor racing don't forget that RC Hobbies Plus in Lafayette is moving to a really nice new facility that is sure to be awesome. Hope to see some new faces this season.


Hey let me know for sure and maybe Kyle and I would be up far a Sunday road trip.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great Jerry, I will definitely keep you posted


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Great racin today, three heats was great. 



rockin_bob13 said:


> And hey, lest I forget, goin' thru lapped traffic, beatin' and bangin' for second with Greg, that was way fun.


That was great fun, could have been for last place and still would have been fun.

Back to back wins for Brian, he now has a target on that green Dodge.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Also when you guys get ready to do some indoor racing don't forget that RC Hobbies Plus in Lafayette is moving to a really nice new facility that is sure to be awesome. Hope to see some new faces this season. [/QUOTE]

When and where, if you can give address or cor. for gps...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Quick racing recap from racing on Sunday. (will post results later today)

There were several new racers practicing on Sunday between rounds. I saw at least 1 TC3 with a 13.5 motor, 1 HPI Sprint 2, and 1 HPI E10. All looked to be getting a good feel for the track and we hope to see them out racing soon. We also saw a few F1 racers making some practice laps around the track.

In the Slash Class, we saw the racers looking for the fast line around the track. By the end of the day, we saw all the drivers improve by not over-driving the corners. Mika drove the most consistant in the main to take the win.

In the Mini Cooper class, we had a pretty good field. A number of racers really improved the handling of their cars this past weekend. Pretty much everyone was equal on the straights, so it really came down to not over-driving the turns. TQ Brian Smith (me) got out to a decent lead in the main, but lost a screw out of the bottom of his steering knuckle. On the bright side he was using cvd's and was able to finish the race. Tom Johnson wasted no time in taking advantage of Brian's crippled Cooper, and grabbed the lead & the win. Brian was able to nurse his car around the track to take second.

In the VTA class, the top 3 cars of Greg Cobb, Brian Smith & Bob Cordell all looked to be equally matched. In the main, Greg and Brian jumped out in front of the pack on the 1st lap. Bob traded paint early on the 1st lap and fell back a bit. Greg was doing a great job in the early laps maintaining his lead from his TQ spot. Brian was able to keep the pressure up by keeping the racing close. It looked like it was going to be a great battle for the entire race, but Greg went for broke into the chicane and clipped the inside wall which flipped his car over. Brian was able to drive by cleanly to grab a big lead. Brian put his car on cruise control the rest of the race to take the win. Greg's mistake helped Bob Cordell catch back up. Greg & Bob had a great battle for the remainder of the race for 2nd place. I believe that Bob took 2nd and Greg 3rd.

Pro Stock racers took the week off, but a few racers still practiced. They should be back racing next week.
-----------
On a personal note, I thought the racing by all the racers in the VTA class was outstanding yesterday. I saw a number of the newer to asphalt racers really improve their cars this week. I also saw a number of newer drivers really improve their cars and their driving. There was definiately some side by side racing, but the level of respect from all the racers was great to watch. I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a good time this weekend. Really enjoyed the extra qualifying session. The Mini Cooper sessions seem so short. Hope to have a VTA car ready to go soon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I like the idea of reverse direction in the main, but have a few suggestions...

- Make sure any sandbags/track barriers are moved/placed to not be a hazard in reverse.
- Make sure the layout will create good racing both directions.
- Offer at least 5-10 minutes of open practice in the reverse direction.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be. At this time the car is no fun to drive.
PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

Scott04C5 said:


> OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
> I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be. At this time the car is no fun to drive.
> PLEASE HELP!!!!


make sure you have at lease 3deg of toe in in the rear. -- and make sure what ever tires you have , are not to hard .. i assume you are using tire doop? also make sure you dont have to much steering throw.--- 

bob


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

THE READER said:


> make sure you have at lease 3deg of toe in in the rear ,--and make sure what ever tires you have , are not to hard .. i assume you are using tire doop?-- also make sure you dont have to much steering throw.


 it sounds like a tire problem to me

bob yelle


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by Scott04C5 
OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be.
PLEASE HELP!!!! 

oh and one more thing to check. losen up the four screws that holds the front and read chassis togather. set the car down on a flat surface, and retighten the screws back down.. i found many times that my chassis was tweek. and that fixed it. if any of this dont fix your car . ill be there friday and i can help out straighten it out

bob


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

THE READER said:


> it sounds like a tire problem to me
> 
> bob yelle


This is a major point with mini coopers. You do NOT want to mix up front tires with rear tires. Wear is not even from front to back and handling will be horrible if you mix them up.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I like the idea of reverse direction in the main, but have a few suggestions...
> 
> - Make sure any sandbags/track barriers are moved/placed to not be a hazard in reverse.
> - Make sure the layout will create good racing both directions.
> - Offer at least 5-10 minutes of open practice in the reverse direction.


Heat one-clock heat two-counter clock. Main is whatever the big chief bob picks? I agree on the layout being functionally multidirectional. See ya sunday...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 08/16/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced in other classes)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....17...5m12.562..*Tom Johnson*
....2....1....16...5m05.750..Brian Smith
....3....4....16...5m15.187..Dave Hanbrock
....4....6....16...5m21.875..Kyle Jarboe
....5....5....15...5m14.312..Mika Woodward
....6....7....12...5m18.312..Brennan Bobrow
....7....2....08...2m44.125..Rockie Piccione

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....16...5m03.750..*Devon Suter*
....2....1....15...5m02.875..Mika Woodward
....3....3....13...5m20.438..Tom Suter

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 raced with Mini Coopers)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...8m10.297..*Brian Smith*
....2....3....33...8m10.547..Bob Cordell
....3....1....33...8m12.110..Greg Cobb
....4....4....31...8m05.235..Cody Arms
....5....5....30...8m06.547..Jordan Wahl
....6....7....29...8m02.282..AJ Heck
....7....8....26...8m17.672..Tommy Campbell
....8....6....25...6m04.485..Steve Martin

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No Entries (2 practiced)

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Extended forecast is calling for a pleasant sunny day on Sunday! Temps should be in the low 70's!! I'll be there with my EZ-UP with extra space.

Should be the good turn-outs in VTA, Mini-Cooper, and Rubber TC classes. If you have another r/c car and want to practice, bring it out. If you want to race, we will find a class to put you in.

See everyone at the track on Sunday.

----------

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​08/23/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 08/23/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3??

*1/18 & 1/16 Scale Vehicles: (1 raced last week)*
Projected ??

*Slash/Monster Truck: (3 raced last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*13.5 Rubber TC (2 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC *
Projected ??


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Tell him you want the "G-Money" layout!:thumbsup:



PDK RACING said:


> Heat one-clock heat two-counter clock. Main is whatever the big chief bob picks? I agree on the layout being functionally multidirectional. See ya sunday...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather, as my friend said, looks to be exceptional. 76o, and partly cloudy is what I just viewed on the Weather Channel.
You gonna be there @ 8:30 to make this layout around the cracks and with the number of boards we have. 
I'm thinking more in line to do the rolling start instead of reverse direction.
Whatever we play, my insiders tell me the overall turnout should be very good. I know I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I am lookin forward to making my asphalt debut! :hat:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

trerc, you have a message.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Good times today fellas, thanks for having me, I will definitely be back! :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 08/23/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced in Coopers)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...5m12.687..*Brian Smith*
....2....4....16...5m06.375..Mike Harper
....3....3....15...5m04.625..Kyle Jarboe
....4....6....15...5m16.375..Jeremy Baker
....5....5....14...5m12.750..Mika Woodward
....6....2....12...4m04.000..Rockie Piccione
....7....7....06...5m04.687..Steve Harper
....8....8....03...3m52.500..Taylor Baker

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 raced with Mini Coopers)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....18...5m02.282..*Cody Arms(bump to A-main)*
....2....1....18...5m05.390..AJ Heck
....3....3....17...5m06.703..Trevor Wimberly
....4....4....03...0m50.328..Tommy Campbell

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...8m03.287..*Bob Cordell*
....2....4....33...8m10.797..Greg Cobb
....3....2....33...8m13.860..Brian Smith
....4....3....31...8m02.235..Charlie Arterburn
....5....5....31...8m15.047..Steve Martin
....6....6....30...8m10.110..Brandon Scobel
....7....7....26...8m00.485..Jordan Wahl
....8....8....13...3m38.360..Cody Arms

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...6m08.094..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....27...6m10.219..Brian Smith
....3....3....25...6m07.719..Greg Cobb
....4....4....24...6m13.094..Charlie Arterburn
....5....6....20...6m08.781..Chris Leach
....6....5....08...2m19.594..Steve Martin

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a great time today even though things didn't work out for me! Can't wait to do it again!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I didn't get the VTA B-main results and posted from memory. I will update when I get a chance.

Was a great day of racing. Weather was overcast and in the low 70's which had a few drivers searching for setup. By the mains, most drivers had their cars working well which gave the all of the specatators plenty of great battles to watch on the track.

The first main was the VTA B-main. TQ AJ Heck had his own personal fan club today which was awesome to see. AJ got out to the early lead and looked like he was going to take the win. 2nd place Cody Arms had some problems early but had a fast car and made up a lot of time on the track. With about 1 lap to go Cody made the pass for the lead and drove on to take the win. AJ came in a fairly close 2nd.

Next up was the Mini Cooper main. Top 3 cars swapped leads a few times during the main. TQ Brian Smith got off to a slow start and fell back in the field. Brian settled into a groove to drive a consistant race to work his way to the front to take the win (in his pink Cooper-S). Mike Harper was near the front the whole main, but had a few slow laps late to finish 2nd in his mini late model. Kyle Jarboe had a good car but clipped corner discs one too many times and finished 3rd in his Rover Cooper.

In the Touring Pro Stock main, TQ Greg Hallenbeck led from start to finish to take the win. 2nd place Brian Smith had his FT TC4 working decent today, but it looks like it is time to replace the Ford GT body (he purchased a new one today). Greg Cobb was fighting handling issues today, but was able to bring his car home 3rd.

The last main of the day was VTA A-main. Top 4 cars all looked evenly matched and 1st-4th were qualified within 2 seconds of each other. The main started off with a 2 lap rolling start. TQ Bob Cordell was able to maintain the lead early, with Brian Smith close on his rear bumper. It looked like Brian was going to give Bob a fight for the win, but Bob's consistant racing made Brian push his car too hard. Brian lost too much time clipped corner discs and fell back. Greg Cobb was able to take advantage of Brian's last mistake to take 2nd. Brian finished 3rd.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the fast laps from the mains (will add VTA B-main drivers when I get results)

Mini Cooper Fast Laps
----------
01...16.938...Mike Harper
02...17.062...Brian Smith
03...17.250...Kyle Jarboe
04...17.625...Rockie Piccione
05...19.938...Jeremy Baker
06...20.062...Mika Woodward
07...24.750...Taylor Baker
08...27.562...Steve Baker

VTA Fast Laps
----------
01...13.687...Brian Smith
02...13.938...Greg Cobb
03...14.125...Bob Cordell
04...14.250...Charlie Arterburn
05...14.500...Steve Martin
06...14.875...Brandon Scobel
07...15.062...Cody Arms
08...15.313...Jordan Wahl
09...16.188....Trevor Wimberly
10...16.250....AJ Heck
11...17.125...Tommy Campbell

Touring Pro Stock Fast Laps
----------
01...12.875...Greg Hallenbeck
02...13.312...Brian Smith
03...13.813...Charlie Arterburn
04...13.937...Greg Cobb
05...14.500...Chris Leach
06...14.813...Steve Martin


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday, 8/23/09*

It was a very pleasant day to be racing. The track layout was unusual to say the least. I would have to say that it was the slowest track we could possibly make and still have some fast and some slow parts. 
The rolling start came off well. It was my first time pacing the field. I definately think the roll helped it to not be a cluster in the first turn. Brian had a faster car than I did in some parts of the track, but his desire for a close line was his undoing. I certainly got quite a bit of pressure from him, but held my line and didn't become overwhelmed from it.
Six races to go in this season, weather permitting. We've only been rained out once, still getting two of the rounds in that day.

Some have asked to run an oval layout sometime soon. My ears are open to what my drivers may have to say.

I want to thank everyone who came and also a special thanks to those who helped tear-down. And congratulations to all the winners!

See ya next Sunday.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a great time again today. Weather was perfect for me. I loved this track layout. The cooper ran good despite having 3 cracked wheels and some other things starting to break. Tough little car, but I think that was the last race for the black and white body. I was disappointed that I did not have time to have a VTA car ready to run this time, hopefully next week I'll be one more out there.

Can we avoid the land rush starts on the mains for the Mini Cooper? What is the point in qualifying if we're all going to get into a random mixed-up crash in the first 5 feet of the final race?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are a few photos from the track today.

VTA A-Main top 4 rolling start:








Track layout for Aug 23, 2009


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Diggin' the pictures!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Bob "Rockin Bob" Cordell must be stopped. After the past severel weeks of racing at Indy slots and at Hobby Town something has smelled a little fishy to me and I think to IndyRc Racer also because he posted the evidence. (pictures) The last five weeks Rockin Bob has won 4 times at Indy Slots and this week he won Friday night on the carpet and Sunday on the asphalt. Sounds fishy, dont it? (1)You will notice the red mustang #45 is Rockin
Bobs car, that car has no decals outher than the numbers, there is no way a car can win with no decals. I know what you are thinking, Bob is a good driver, he could do it. (2) Driver on the far left is Rockin Bob, there is no way those chicken legs could be steady enough to drive a car with no decals for 8minutes. (3) Picture 2 you will notice "The Blues Brothers" I think they are "Hired Guns" to move cars out of Rockin Bobs path so he can charge to victory. You can decide what you think. :lol: :lol:

Just givin you a hard time Bob. Nice job on the Double win this weekend. I think that is the first one.




IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are a few photos from the track today.
> 
> VTA A-Main top 4 rolling start:
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sure, but in the middle of that second picture, someone that looks like they have chicken legs appear as if they're doing something under the table. Perhaps a pay-off?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Video*

Here's something from our friend Jim from Sunday's races. Very nice. Click on the video to the right.Thanks, Jim.
http://www.youtube.com/user/jetlag2222


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm not sure, but in the middle of that second picture, someone that looks like they have chicken legs appear as if they're doing something under the table. Perhaps a pay-off?


I can not confirm the pay off with the suspect, but The Blues Brothers ( Jordan and Rocky) are shady at best. I know they are guilty. There is more going on behind the scene of the crime. I will keep everyone posted.

The video was very cool too. More evidence maybe?


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice! That video only further proves why I'm not too fond of the land rush starts.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sponsor*

I have recently aquired a "H(.)(.)ters" sponsorship. You may well be seeing stickers to that effect this Sunday. That way I'll be legal and will be able to win with decals.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Hooters! :tongue:


----------



## ToyotaTrauma (Aug 26, 2009)

*How do I get started??*

Sorry Im copy and pasting this from another forum. This one seems to be more active.

Hi, me and some friends came by and watched last week and thought it would be cool to join. Its always been a hobby of mine but never could find other people to race with. I used to race cars in my back yard which is fully concrete, so I have some older traxxas 4-tec electric cars but they are nasty and wouldn't mind buying a newer model. If its at a reasonable price.

Anyway so to give you some info on what I have. I am a very novice R/C person so excuses some of my terminology. Like I said I have 2 probable 8 year old cars and mostly still stock, the controllers you can take the chip out to change the frequency, and a 15 min charger.

What I would like to know is a ballpark on price it would cost to get into the novice class or even the vintage or mini cooper class. Would some of my older technology transfer over. Possible just buy a car that my controllers would work with. This would be strictly for fun and don't want to go to the extreme. So if anyone can provide some info it would be great.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd say get a Mini Cooper. It's a $110 kit with motor and speedo. Add your receiver, servo, and battery and go racin'.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

ToyotaTrauma said:


> Sorry Im copy and pasting this from another forum. This one seems to be more active.
> 
> Hi, me and some friends came by and watched last week and thought it would be cool to join. Its always been a hobby of mine but never could find other people to race with. I used to race cars in my back yard which is fully concrete, so I have some older traxxas 4-tec electric cars but they are nasty and wouldn't mind buying a newer model. If its at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I ran 1/8 scale nitro for a while and had nothing for electric. I started in the same spot you are in. Here is what I put together for VTA. 
Tc3 used $100.00 roller still have 
Tc3 spare parts $50.00
Hi speed servo new $60.00
Novak GTB used $75.00 
Novak 21.5 new $80.00 can find used for $40.00-$60.00 first motor I ran was used $40.00. 
Body $20-$30 paint $5-$10.00
Lipos new $175.00 for two, other cheaper lipos or nimh packs are available. 
Ice charger used $75.00 if you are not using lipos can get cheaper charger. Find one with peak detection.
I had tx and rx already. 
Keep in mind you can do it cheaper, find someone who does not like it or someone getting out of the hobby and you could find a car that is turn-key, for a really good deal.
Get to know the guys at Hobby town, ask if anyone has any knowledge of used cars for sale. You could always freshen up the traxxas and bring it out. Main goal first time out is have fun and crank out lap after lap after lap. So get it together and come out…:wave:


----------



## ToyotaTrauma (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds good I might take the plung. I think me and a buddy are going to go up to hobby town and ask around today. I will try and resist buying new stuff. Seeing people racing kinda relit that fire I had when I was 12

Also do you guys race during the winter??


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

There's nothing wrong with buying used, but Bob and the guys at Hobbytown take good care of their customers and can be trusted to give good advice. I would agree that the Coopers are a great place to start.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Where do we race?*

We race Vintage Trans AM, Mini cooper, Tamiya F103 F-1 Cars, and 17.5 foam/13.5 rubber touring cars at Indy Slots in Beech Grove on the south side of Indy, every Friday night. Most of the people at the asphalt also run the carpet at Slots, myself included. BC


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Also the hobby shop in Lafayette is in the process of moving to a newer, bigger, better facility and will have a very nice carpet track too. On road will be on Wednesday and Saturdays nights which will not interfere with Indy Slots racing program.


----------



## ToyotaTrauma (Aug 26, 2009)

So basically starting from scratch what would be the best for me to buy to get into the 1/18th scale mini coopers??? I went to the store today and they guy suggested that I get a R18, which I believe came with everything I needed. Even another transmitter because he wasn't sure if my older stuff would work with what you guys are running during races. Also if I did buy that kit would I also have to buy the mini cooper body?? Not a big deal but I just really like mini coopers. 
I think If I really get into it and really have time I would eventually buy one of those TC5s and get into the Trans-am. But for the time being I think the mini cars would satisfy my needs.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

The mini coopers are 1/12th scale i believe... anyway, hook up with rockin bob there in the store, he'll get you on the right path. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Just say, "I want to drive a Tamiya Mini Cooper, M03/M05 chassis." If it's not made by Tamiya, it's not a Mini Cooper. It's not 1/18th scale. What scale it is is unimportant. It's not a R18. I don't know what that is.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Listen to rockin_bob13. He is the head guy (RC MANAGER) at Hobbytown.

Tamiya calls the Mini Coopers 1/10th scale, some people may argue that they are really smaller than 1/10th scale, but they are called 1/10th scale.

There is no "R18" Mini Cooper.

If you want a Ready To Run Mini Cooper, this is a good setup: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=57742 Tamiya wants $300 MSRP, but could probably get it for around $180 from Bob Cordell [aka rockin_bob13] if you order it at Hobbytown. All you would need is a battery and battery charger. Eventually, you might want to change the shocks and swap the bushings with ball bearings.

I have run just about every class, oval and on-raod, and Mini Coopers are the most fun for me and the class I have stayed in the longest. You won't meet a more generous group of racers who are willing to help out than you will the guys in the mini cooper class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Extended forecast is calling for a sunny day on Sunday! Temps should be in the high 60's to low 70's!! I'll be there with my EZ-UP with extra space.

Possible layout on Sunday will be a combination of a oval and road course.

----------

*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday​08/30/2009​Classes include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC,
Slash/Monster Trucks,Nitro TC*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

1st entry/class per racer - $10..
2nd entry/class per racer - $5....
3rd entry/class per racer - FREE
*(Limit 3 entries/classes per racer)*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-8pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 12-5pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for Sunday 08/30/2009:

*Novice Class: (Run what you brung)*
Projected 3??

*1/18 & 1/16 Scale Vehicles: (2 raced last week)*
Projected ??

*Slash/Monster Truck: (none raced last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*13.5 Rubber TC (6 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ 

*1/10 Nitro TC *
Projected ??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got done painting a VTA body for another racer. Enjoy and see you at the track tomorrow/Sunday.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! Sure wish I was the recipient of that one


----------



## ToyotaTrauma (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry but I didn't make it out today to watch the races but I have been slowly finding all my old stuff from back in the day. I don't know how old some of this stuff is but I would like to know if its worth trying to salvage or save up for something new.
Here are some pictures of what I have. I know most of the stuff is dirty that's only because the last time they ran was when I was at least 8-9 years ago, and I no idea what I was doing. What do you expect I was only like 15 years old, playing with my RC in my backyard which happened to be really dusty. 

The Charger:








http://www.gearhack.com/myink/ViewPage.php?file=/docs/Panda%20Radio%20Control%20AC.DC%20Auto%20Quick%20Charger

Battery:








http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hobbyoutlets.com/store/files/DuraTrax/d_3890.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hobbyoutlets.com/store/hobby/dtxc2100-duratrax-piranha-6-cell-1500mah-scx-flat-standard.html&usg=__9khjdjFOgd0u6cDfNqNV1NjxGnU=&h=139&w=300&sz=15&hl=en&start=98&um=1&tbnid=AFsUP7bhcj_RuM:&tbnh=54&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpirahna%2B1500%2Bbattery%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUS340%26sa%3DN%26start%3D80%26um%3D1

Motor: 








http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gravesrc.com/v/vspfiles/photos/TRI2117-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gravesrc.com/category_s/669.htm&usg=__eP8aLlmmneFhi9RmYx95x7r73bo=&h=100&w=80&sz=5&hl=en&start=70&um=1&tbnid=z3fnRNYgbV-STM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=66&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtrinity%2Bp2k%2Bmotor%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUS340%26sa%3DN%26start%3D60%26um%3D1

ESC:








http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.rcexp.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/NV_Exp.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rcexp.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc%3FScreen%3DPROD%26Product_Code%3DNV_Exp%26Category_Code%3DSpeedControl&usg=__2dCpBbDgkwOFTIB9IUCX4AvRTWc=&h=305&w=324&sz=22&hl=en&start=2&um=1&tbnid=66IwjWxquG0OKM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnovak%2Bexplorer%2B2%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUS340%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1

Okay you might want to cover your eyes if you take your RC cars seriously.
As nasty as it looks and how old my stuff is I took it out in the street and It actually handles and goes pretty fast. Well for about 5 minutes then it was crawling.

Chassis:








Not exactly sure but it might be a HPI RS4 Pro2???
I have another Traxxas 4-tec but its slower and even more abused than this one. 

I use the traxxas controller: 









Sorry for such a long post but I thought you all could get a better Idea for what I'm working with. I would much rather race something a little faster than the Mini coppers. That is the only reason why I would even consider bringing back these old and battered cars. I guess to put into the Vintage class.

If you think its remotely possible to not finish last without to much work I can defiantly clean it up. Just tell me what I would need to buy to be at least middle of the pack. I'd imagine a new battery would be the first step.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday 8/30/09*

It was pleasantly cool weather for racing today. Nice turnout. Kyle and Cody, and Kenny having good runs, moving up the ranks.
Congrats to Charlie, his 1st VTA win on the pavement.
Second VTA qualifier, for the first few minutes, was a freight train with Steve leading the field. Loved it.
Just a few more races to go in this season. I love the asphalt racing.
Next Sunday, no rolling start, but perhaps a lap race instead of a timed race in all the classes.
See ya next Sunday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 08/30/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (multiple racers practiced)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....19...5m12.594..*Kyle Jarboe*
....2....1....19...5m14.906..Brian Smith
....3....4....18...5m04.781..Dave Hambrock
....4....3....17...5m01.156..Craig Barrett
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Rockie Piccione - DNS (Mechanical)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries (2 racers practiced)

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 racers practiced)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....22...5m10.078..*Kenny Jarvis (bump to A-main)*
....2....1....21...5m04.453..*Cody Arms (bump to A-main)*
....3....2....21...5m05.390..AJ Heck
....4....4....18...5m03.140..Trevor Wimberly
....5....5....18...5m12.265..Klye Jarboe

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....38...8m09.828..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....3....37...8m04.078..Bob Cordell
....3....1....36...8m03.766..Brian Smith
....4....8....35...8m00.016..Kenny Jarvis
....5....6....35...8m02.203..Jordan Wahl
....6....5....35...8m04.703..Steve Martin
....7....7....33...8m07.891..Cody Arms
....8....4....04...0m58.016..Greg Cobb

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....29...6m07.593..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....28...6m01.406..Charlie Arterburn
....3....3....27...6m09.156..Steve Martin
....4....5....23...6m02.468..Jordan Wahl
....5....1....11...2m13.718..Brian Smith

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Qualifying results for Sunday 8/30/2009


VTA Class
----------
01..24/5m06.453..Brian Smith
02..23/5m01.141..Charlie Arterburn
03..23/5m05.953..Bob Cordell
04..23/5m09.578..Greg Cobb
05..22/5m05.250..Steve Martin
06..22/5m08.516..Jordan Wahl
07..21/5m05.078..Cody Arms
08..21/5m06.703..AJ Heck
09..21/5m07.156..Kenny Jarvis
10..20/5m14.140..Trevor Wimberly
11..17/5m12.390..Kyle Jarboe
12..02/0m31.453..Rockie Piccione

Mini Cooper Class
----------
01..18/5m00.515..Brian Smith
02..18/5m02.078..Kyle Jarboe
03..17/5m05.781..Craig Barrett
04..17/5m06.718..Dave Hambrock
05..08/2m48.578..Rockie Piccione

Touring Pro Stock
----------
01..30/6m10.562..Brian Smith
02..29/6m01.156..Greg Cobb
03..28/6m10.312..Steve Martin
04..26/6m10.718..Charlie Arterburn
05..23/6m04.187..Jordan Wahl


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the fast laps from the mains


VTA Fast Laps
----------
01...12.375..Bob Cordell
02...12.500..Charlie Arterburn
03...12.500..Brian Smith
04...12.750..Jordan Wahl
05...12.812..Steve Martin
06...12.938..Greg Cobb
07...13.062..Kenny Jarvis
08...13.250..Cody Arms
09...13.812..AJ Heck
10...14.000..Trevor Wimberly
11...14.125..Kyle Jarboe
12...xx.xxx..Rockie Piccione


Mini Cooper Fast Laps
----------
01...15.562..Brian Smith
02...15.625..Kyle Jarboe
03...16.375..Dave Hambrock
04...16.750..Craig Barrett
05...xx.xxx..Rockie Piccione


Touring Pro Stock Fast Laps
----------
01...11.937..Brian Smith
02...11.938..Steve Martin
03...12.000..Greg Cobb
04...12.250..Charlie Arterburn
05...12.875..Jordan Wahl


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks all. Had another good day out there. Weather was nice again. The Mini did well and I (luckily) held off Brian for as long as I could muster. Obviously I have some oversteer, tire, and gearing issues to work out in my VTA car, but it was fun to run it for the first time anyway.


----------



## dch (Mar 1, 2009)

I had a blast racing against Brian, Kyle and Craig in the Mini Copper Races. Very clean racing. Looking forward to this coming weekend. Pray to the hobby gods for good weather.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers to Hobbytown staff once again for a great time and a great track layout! A special thanks to IndyRc for the help on weight placement for my Mini. Even though I finished 4th still had a great time!
Would anyone be interested in a GT 1 Class? I know that we only have a few more weeks left......  Just throwing it out there!
Cheers, CB


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Rook-E said:


> Would anyone be interested in a GT 1 Class? I know that we only have a few more weeks left......  Just throwing it out there!


Are you referring to RCGT? If so I would love to bring one out for the trophy race.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

kickyfast said:


> Are you referring to RCGT? If so I would love to bring one out for the trophy race.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Yes. I wasn't sure what the correct name of the calss was, still a new-b at this. The class looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Rook-E said:


> Yes. I wasn't sure what the correct name of the calss was, still a new-b at this. The class looks like a lot of fun!


No problem, we also hypothesizing that you may have been referring to the Tamiya GT3 spec which calls for silver can mabuchi type brushed motors.

RCGT uses 17.5 brushless with spec x-pattern HPI tires and realistic bodies. I will bring one out for the trophy race. 

It is basically the civilized version of VTA for those of us with taste....   (Time to dive for cover! Just joking VTA fans, I'm a rice burner/German fan so I gotta poke.... Although oddly enough one of the RCGT bodies I ordered was the C5 Vette that I love watching at Le Mans and the ALMS)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rcgt*

I watched the video. That was cool. I think race fans, onlookers, people that come to watch, enjoy the appearance of the real sports car bodies better than the R9R, R9F, etc bodies of the regular touring cars. When they see something that looks like a real car, they are able to relate better to what they're seeing and may be more amicable to want to own and drive one. That means more racers at the track.
I have a "Vanquish" body from 8 years ago that I'm setting up to drive this Sunday. Gotta get the HPI X pattern radials for it. I think this would be a great class for the parking lot racing. 
So for the trophy race, if you guys want to bring some RCGT cars out and we don't get enough entries in 13.5 Pro Stock and RCGT, if the speeds and ability are close enough, they could be run together and scored separatly. There is an extra set of trophys set aside for 1/18 that may not be used.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree the more realistic bodies would make the touring car class a bit more fun to watch. My friend that stopped by to check it out this last weekend was interested at seeing the CTS body on one of the cars (He drives a CTS-V).


----------



## wacko1jr (Jun 7, 2009)

*LRP SPX vs. TEKIN RS/RSPRO*

hey guys i have a question to ask. i run in the vta class and would like to know the pro's and con's to each of these esc's and if you guys have them what your experince with them is like. i currently have a LRP TC SPEC and just looking for an upgrade these are the ones that i like. thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

wacko1jr said:


> hey guys i have a question to ask. i run in the vta class and would like to know the pro's and con's to each of these esc's and if you guys have them what your experince with them is like. i currently have a LRP TC SPEC and just looking for an upgrade these are the ones that i like. thanks again:thumbsup:


I think just about all speedos have won. Correct me if I am wrong but indy rc "brian" has won with a havoc speedo. I like and run spx tc stock. Cheeper than the tekin rs and rs pro.:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I won't deny that the newer speed controls like the Tekin RS and LRP SPX may be the better value in the long run. There are some advantages that both of these controllers have, such as the Hotwire programmability of the Tekin RS. 

However, I was TQ in VTA at Hobbytown on Sunday running a TC3 with a LRP TC Spec. I have a separate TC3 that I run at Indy Slots that has a Novak Havok system and I have no problem making the A-main with it. I have won using the Novak XBR brushless system and Cody Woods has won with a GTB and a older LRP brushless. Smart driving and good setup is a big key with VTA.

The real question is if you are planning to use your speed control in other cars. If you are, then I would buy one of the newer controllers. If you are only going to be running it in VTA at a small track like Indy Slots, pretty much any brushless speed control can put you in the A-main (with good driving).

I'll be racing on Sunday and I'll be glad to check the settings on your current LRP. At Hobbytown parking lot I have been running mine on profile 6 with a FDR of 4.375, but my car has plenty of steering. To be safe, I'd start between 4.5-4.6 with the LRP depending on track size. At Indy Slots I've even geared as high as 5.0.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday 9/6/9*

Did you realize Wednesday is 9/9/9, and Friday is 9/11?
On something not so deep, we started with 2 heats and th Mains, we've run 3 and the Mains for the past several weeks. Weather tomorrow is said to be questionable late in the day. Let's get started at noon, 2 and the Mains and get it done 'til the Big Show next Sunday, and get it all up before the chance of rain comes late in the afternoon. Track layout changes every week. Kinda-sorta.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

No racing today. It's raining now and more is on it's way. See ya next Sunday.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> No racing today. It's raining now and more is on it's way. See ya next Sunday.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Any ideas for reducing on power oversteer on my VTA car? I've gone from a stiffer front to equal settings all around, 1-2 degrees of camber, 2 degrees of rear toe. I've been running it around on my street to practice and take some of the tread down on the tires. I think my Pro2 may just be too rear heavy, but I'm already weighing in at 1550 grams. Is it just all in my throttle control or should I try more suspension tweaking?


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you running any front kickup? How about rear anti-squat? How much caster are you running? What weight oils in shocks and spring rates (front in reference to rear)? Is the rear locked down? Does that car have Droop Screws? 



KyleJ said:


> Any ideas for reducing on power oversteer on my VTA car? I've gone from a stiffer front to equal settings all around, 1-2 degrees of camber, 2 degrees of rear toe. I've been running it around on my street to practice and take some of the tread down on the tires. I think my Pro2 may just be too rear heavy, but I'm already weighing in at 1550 grams. Is it just all in my throttle control or should I try more suspension tweaking?


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

GHBECK said:


> Are you running any front kickup? How about rear anti-squat? How much caster are you running? What weight oils in shocks and spring rates (front in reference to rear)? Is the rear locked down? Does that car have Droop Screws?


Don't know what the first two things are. 

If I'm understanding it correctly caster is controlled by the 8 degrees CHubs I believe?

It's been a while on the shocks, but I believe it is 60 weight oil front and rear. I'm going to rebuild them before next week anyway. I tried stiffer springs in front (F-26.9/R-19.3) and equal all around (F-14.8/R-14.8).

Ball diffs in both front and back, adjustable front one way slipper in the middle set to "mostly tight".

Yes it does have droop screws. Had to add a little bit of droop in the front so the CHub wasn't interfering with the arm. I don't think the rears are being used.

It's hard to find any info about the car's setup online, being a 10+ year old car. :drunk:


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, here's what you can try: If possible, try a little less caster. Bump the rear oil down a tad, say 45wt and go back to the stiffer front spring rate. Put a tick more droop (another 1mm) in the front (arms hang lower in relationsip to chassis than before). Loosen the front ball diff, be sure it isn't slipping though. Move the rear shocks in on the lower a-arm. Try each one at a time. If none of that helps, let me know.

G





KyleJ said:


> Don't know what the first two things are.
> 
> If I'm understanding it correctly caster is controlled by the 8 degrees CHubs I believe?
> 
> ...


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Bob, will the 13.5 Pro class and GT be combined this weekend or no?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

If everybody shows up it looks like there will be plenty of each. What would you suggest?


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Do we have trophies for both classes?



rockin_bob13 said:


> If everybody shows up it looks like there will be plenty of each. What would you suggest?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I have trophys for the 4 classes listed on the first page. If no 1/18 show up, the next good class are welcome to 'em. If we get 6 and 10 13.5/RCGT, separate classes, if we get 2 and 8, all together, scored separately. trophys already set aside for :
-1/18 open
-Mini Cooper
-VTA
-Pro Stock

That's all the trophys I got.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*boards*

Bob do you need some extra boards. I have a few from my deck left over you are more than welcome to use for the day. 4 @ 5/4x6x16 and [email protected] Let me know I will drop off at store Saturday before race. Everyone needs to pray, beg; sacrifice a human, cat or whatever to keep the rain away....
Also can you give a rundown on how the show will go. I know weather will play a big part in it.:wave:
B


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't forget this Sunday Sept 13, 2009 is a trophy race. All normal classes are running. VTA looks to be the biggest class at the moment. For more info on the trophy race, check out this link (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262594)


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

bob you have a pm


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be there with the Mini Cooper and my 1/18th scale truck.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Updated Roll-call as of 09/11/09 (Fri)
----------
*"ASPHALT ATTACK" TROPHY RACE*​*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday Sept. 13, 2009​Classes will include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC, RC GT*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 9:30 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 8:30 AM.
$15 -1st entry/class per racer.................
$10 - Each addtional entry/class per racer.
*Trophies awarded to top 3 finishers in each class*
*Free hotdogs for participating racers!!*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 12-6pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for the "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy race on Sunday Sept 13, 2009:

*(?) Novice Class*
(Run what you brung! 4 cars to make a class)

*(11) Mini Coopers:*
- Brian Smith
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Dave Hambrock
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mika Woodward
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Rance
- Brock Lyons?
- Houston Thomas?
- Mark Lyons?

*(20) VTA:*
- Bob Cordell
- Brandon Scobell
- Brock Lyons
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Cody Arms
- Cody Woods
- Chris Poloncak
- Greg Cobb
- Jordan Wahl
- Kenny Jarvis
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mark Lyons
- Miller Time
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Sanders
- Steve Martin
---------------
- Steve Larracey?
- Tommy Campbell?
- Trevor Wimberly?

*(10) Touring Pro Stock(13.5 Rubber):*
- Andrew Knapp
- Bill DeRuiter
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Greg Cobb
- Greg Hallenbeck
- Jordan Wahl
- Miller Time
- Mike Slaughter
- Mrbighead

*(10) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
- Bob Cordell
- Brock Lyons
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Chris Polocak
- Mark Lyons
- Steve Martin
- Mike Slaughter? (2 racers)
- Scott Sanders?

*(3) 1/18 & 1/16 scale*
- Cody Woods (Open 1/18)
- Scott Rance (Open 1/18)
- Jon Isenhower (Open 1/18)

* Other Classes?? Slash - Nitro TC - other?*
- Mike Woodward (Slash)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If you own an AMBrc personal transponder, please bring it with you on Sunday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Hobbytown's "Asphalt Attack" Trophy Race
Sunday Sept 13, 2009

1/18th & 1/16 Vehicles - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....18...5m13.066..*Scott Rance*
....2....2....17...5m18.120..Mika Woodward
....3....3....12...5m00.757..Jon Isenhower

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....19...5m00.056..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....18...5m05.475..Chuck Ray
....3....4....18...5m06.231..Cody Woods
....4....5....17...5m18.711..Kyle Jarboe
....5....8....15...5m13.052..Mika Woodward
....6....9....14...5m09.625..Dave Hambrock
....7....6....13...3m52.625..Doug James
....8....7....12...3m44.166..Scott Rance
....9....2....00...0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)
...10...10....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....21...5m07.043..*Bob Cordell*
....2....1....21...5m09.552..Charlie Arterburn
....3....5....19...5m02.825..Trevor Wimberley
....4....7....19...5m06.323..Cody Armes
....5....4....19...5m16.827..Rockie Piccione
....6....6....18...5m07.002..AJ Heck
....7....3....18...5m10.529..Jordan Wahl
....8....9....17...5m02.191..Steve Larracey
....9...10....17...5m19.512..Kyle Jarboe
...10....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....36...8m10.768..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....36...8m11.173..Chris Poloncak
....3....6....35...8m07.562..Bob Peterson
....4....3....34...8m02.331..Cody Woods
....5....9....34...8m09.988..Ken Miller
....6....8....34...8m12.432..Greg Cobb
....7....5....34...8m12.951..Scott Sanders
....8....4....13...2m58.658..Brian Smith
....9...10....13...3m41.696..Steve Martin
...10....7....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)

RCGT Main (17.4/Lipo/HPI X-Pattern)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....33...7m09.166..*Scott Sanders*
....2....2....31...7m09.484..Cody Woods
....3....4....29...7m05.249..Steve Martin
....4....6....26...7m10.787..Bob Peterson
....5....1....02...0m25.288..Chris Polocak
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...6m10.668..*Andrew Knapp*
....2....3....28...6m05.585..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....2....28...6m06.925..Mike Slaughter
....4....5....27...6m06.403..Neil Pestka
....5....6....25...6m07.918..Bill Deruiter
....6....8....23...6m04.296..Jordan Wahl
....7...10....13...5m18.039..Rockie Piccione
....8....7....03...0m51.930..Greg Cobb
....9....4....02...0m30.614..Ken Miller
...10....9....00...0m00.000..Charlie Arterburn (DNS?)


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Todays racing was just awesome. I had a great time. Great job to Bob and Brian and to all the people who helped put on the event.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Season*

We'll be racin' in the lot 2 more times this season.9/20 and 9/27. October tends to get iffy with temperature and precipitation. And it's my own feeling that racers tend to go indoors this time of year in our part of the world. We may try a little tighter layout to see how the drivers have learned to drive the "Big" track this summer.
AMB: I still have the system, but no house transponders. I may rent AMBDP's for $5/day. Whats the vote, AMB or I-Lap?


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

I vote AMB!!!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

I vote AMB, but will do whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Lugnutz said:


> I vote AMB, but will do whatever is easiest for you.


Same goes for me


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I vote AMB, but have no problem with I-Lap.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Very dipolmatic!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

People that travel, those that don't have enough time in thier lives to make the treck to the transponder station 8 times a day, find enough change in the bottles to end the pain and own their own. For those who do not have enough change in the bottles, I will rent. Might have to leave your car keys as security. I'm (planning) to run it this Sunday with rentals.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

*Needen-R's*

Any of you fast Tekin guys got the latest software? PM me and I'll give you my email address if ya can help a brother out! 

Muchos-GrassyAzz!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

GHBECK said:


> Any of you fast Tekin guys got the latest software? PM me and I'll give you my email address if ya can help a brother out!


This is 200, which is technically not the latest and greatest. There is a Rev 2 that allows the timing delay to be adjusted lower, but it is a bit harder to get a hold of.

This is the latest standard public release.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Mane! Hope all is well South of Canada! 




kickyfast said:


> This is 200, which is technically not the latest and greatest. There is a Rev 2 that allows the timing delay to be adjusted lower, but it is a bit harder to get a hold of.
> 
> This is the latest standard public release.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Weather*

Is it going to rain us out tomorrow? I saw one forecast says we can get it in, I saw one forecast says it's raing early. We'll be there to set up the track @ 8AM. If it's raining @8AM we'll watch and call it from there. Keep your eyes on HTalk in the morning.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

ITs been raining here in Martinsville since 8:00 and The radar shows it tracking north.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rain*

80o chance of rain today. It's raining here now. Race is called today due to rain. :wave:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful all week long, then rain on race day, ridiculous! Hopefully next weekend will be a dry one...:thumbsup:


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

rockin bob you have a pm


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday Weather*

Long range forecast for Sunday is sunny and 73o. Whohah. Great weather for the last race of the season.
I've got some dogs, well use 'em up. 
I should have my RCGT car ready for Sunday. Since it's the last race of the year, I think I'll try to run 2 classes. 
AMB scoring this Sunday. No house transponders. Those we'll manually count. I'm sure some drivers may have an extra personal to loan. I've got 'em in stock for sale.


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm gonna be out of town unfortunately.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Numbers*

Anyone want to sign up early. I already have numbers from the "Big Race". Who's in for for Sunday? I'll double click and add before Sunday's races.
I'm in for RC/GT and VTA.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Count me in for VTA


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sort*

Because you signed up early, that will help you in the sort.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Hey*

Hey Flint, you need to come get ya some on Sunday.


----------



## ToyotaTrauma (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it alright if I come out Sunday and practice before you start racing. I dont feel to confident in my setup or driving skill to participate. I can even come out a little early and help set up, and turn marshal for a few races. Give me like 2-3 weeks to get everything together and I will try to make it to Indy Slots on Fridays to run VTA or mini coopers!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Come out and practice. You have to start somewhere. Normally the beginning is a good place.


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

i am in for vta and pro stock


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

vta and prostock. i have no transponder so idk what im going to do


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Last Race*

This Sunday will be the last scheduled race of the Hobbytown parking lot season. I'm planning to drive 2 classes for a change. VTA and RC/GT for me. 

Layout should be fun and not too fast.

It's been a very successful season. Thanks to all who came and helped make it happen.

Since we had the previous race, we've acquired a nice van to haul the track.

We're already planning improvements for the track for next year's season. (driver's stand?)


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob I don't have to work this Sun so Kyle and I will be down for some VTA.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Count me in for Mini and RCGT.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday*

I've got 22 drivers entered into the system already. We've got the van loaded. Set-up and tear-down should be considerably faster tomorrow. Got everything ready to go. It should be a more relaxed day of racing. 3 heats and the Mains. Make sure to rope your pop-ups down. 78o, partly sunny and breezy, 10-20mph winds. I'm gonna rope mine to my car.

Last race of the year. I've really had a good time trying to bring outdoor, onroad racing to the Indianapolis area this year. Thank you for making it a success. I'll have to go to "Stats Man" for the details, but i think we'll end up with about 15 races this year, a couple of rain-outs for 17 weeks ain't bad. I'm sure glad I didn't choose Saturdays. On a side note, I won't mind being able to sleep in next week on Sunday.

Next year I'm thinking to restart the season in the middle of May and to run to the Trophy Race the first Sunday after Labor Day.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob we had a GREAT Time today!!!! Thanks for putting on a great race.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Last Race for '09*

We did it. Nice turnout, nice weather, good racing, no drama. I want to thank all of you for all the support and help all summer long. 
Congrats to Craig of his first win in Mini. 
We had quite a few in from out of town. Hope you all had a good time.
We had a camera on most of the day. He's gonna put something together from it for us.
Anyway, sure was a blast this summer. We'll start again in May.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

pretty kewl racing today!!! 

Great job to everybody today!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Sunday 09/27/2009

Novice - Main (4 minute race)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No Entries (multiple racers practiced)

Mini Cooper - A Main (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...5m08.458..*Craig Barrett*
....2....2....17...5m12.818..Dave Hambrock
....3....4....16...5m04.513..Mika Woodward
....4....3....16...5m10.857..Tommy Campbell

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th & 1/16th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (1 racer practiced)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....22...5m14.534..*Rockie Piccione (bump to A-main)*
....2....4....20...5m04.262..Jerry Barton
....3....2....20...5m08.770..Kyle Barton
....4....6....19...5m13.122..Brian Huffer
....5....7....15...4m13.399..Tommy Campbell
....6....1....14...3m21.284..Trevor Wimberley
....7....5....00...0m00.000..Cody Armes

Vintage Trans Am - A Main (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...8m01.013..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....35...8m10.410..Greg Cobb
....3....2....35...8m14.569..Brian Smith
....4....5....33...8m07.405..Steve Martin
....5....7....33...8m13.427..Kenny Jarvis
....6....8....32...8m04.760..AJ Heck
....7....4....31...8m12.023..Brandon Scobel
....8....9....30...8m05.729..Rockie Piccione
....9....6....27...7m36.862..Jordan Wahl

RCGT (17.5/Lipo/HPI X-Pattern Rubber Tire) (http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...7m08.560..*Brian Smith*
....2....8....27...7m02.912..Chris Leach
....3....1....24...5m45.261..Greg Hallenbeck
....4....5....22...7m09.739..Craig Barrett
....5....3....16...3m50.454..Steve Martin
....6....7....15...3m28.807..Rockie Piccione
....7....4....12...2m46.223..Jordan Wahl
....8....6....00...0m00.000..Bob Cordell

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
All 13.5 cars ran in RCGT

1/10 Nitro TC - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to the Hobby Town crew for putting on a great show all season long. Thanks to Trophy Gril for giving us money and cookin the Hot Dogs for us...............your the best.

Congrats Craig on the Mini Cooper win. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Trophy Gril, that's funny.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Lugnutz said:


> Thanks to the Hobby Town crew for putting on a great show all season long. Thanks to Trophy Gril for giving us money and cookin the Hot Dogs for us...............your the best.
> 
> Congrats Craig on the Mini Cooper win. :thumbsup:




I love you guys dearly, but THANK GOD I have a nice, 7 month long break from cooking hot dogs for you boys. :woohoo:

I had a blast this summer, so thanks to all you boys who came out. See you round the store.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank You HT-USA for getting me out of the house on sundays. See most of ya @ slots, or next year.:wave:


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

A special thanks to the Hobbytown boy's and "trophy girl" for putting on a great season of racing! Is it May yet??? :tongue:


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bob,
When did you say those tires will be in or when will the bag of tires be there?


----------



## huffrcman (May 12, 2003)

Had fun on the parking lot race, may do it some next year.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks much to Bob and everybody involved, I had a great time this season and will no doubt be looking forward to next season.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is It Spring Yet??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree Charlie, I Cant wait for Hobbytown to get there Sunday on-road program going...best outdoor RC racing program for sure!:thumbsup:

I Plan on Racing VTA , RCGT, and Mini cooper ....which ever I'm in the mood for:freak:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Tamiya 1/14th scale Semi-trucks are going to be THE thing this summer. :beatdeadhorse:

OK, maybe not.

Looking forward to VTA and the Mini Coopers on the parking lot!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I was thinking 1/5 scale motorcyle, but what do I know...

I'm gonna make a couple races this summer- VTA,RCGT, Cooper, whatever!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

BadSign said:


> I was thinking 1/5 scale motorcycle, but what do I know...
> 
> I'm gonna make a couple races this summer- VTA,RCGT, Cooper, whatever!


1/5th motorcycle Hey not a bad Idea! I think I can get a few racers for that class plus it would be fun for the spectators to watch.

i have 3 bikes so getting out a rental would be to hard :tongue:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

demo class? Just gotta throw a speedo in and I'm good to go- though my skills need some polishing.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

How about a Hovercraft???? now that would be kewl!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*New Thread*

Hey, guys. I have a new 2010 thread goin'.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Please follow the 2010 Hobbytown Indy North parking lot thread here - (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=282166)


----------

